# 9000 Gold



## Melonix (25. Juni 2008)

Hi leute frage an euch habe gestern im ah in if einen gegenstand Gekauft. Und zwar waren es 2 Heiltränke so habe aber nur die 9 gold im auge gehabt was die hätten kosten sollen aber es waren 9000 gold  habe nicht drauf geachtet weil 2 heiltränke bitte euch so habe den spieler angeschrieben aber komt nix zurück kan man da was machen....



Ps...ich war sehr dummmm Heullllll.....


----------



## MrBrowni (25. Juni 2008)

haste wohl leider Pech gehabt... so dinge stehen bei uns auch öfters im AH.... muss man schon genau drauf achten


----------



## ={Lighting Blood}= SentoX (25. Juni 2008)

Melonix schrieb:


> Hi leute frage an euch habe gestern im ah in if einen gegenstand Gekauft. Und zwar waren es 2 Heiltränke so habe aber nur die 9 gold im auge gehabt was die hätten kosten sollen aber es waren 9000 gold  habe nicht drauf geachtet weil 2 heiltränke bitte euch so habe den spieler angeschrieben aber komt nix zurück kan man da was machen....
> 
> 
> 
> Ps...ich war sehr dummmm Heullllll.....


nein tut mir leid .. da geht nix nächste mal besser hingucken ^^ ich weiss das zu lesen tut noch mehr weh xD

du kannst ihn ja darum bitten und an einen nicht menschlichen zug appelieren (Güte xDDD)
aber wenn du sagst er antwortet nicht ... tut mir leid für dich aber ich weiss was ich machen werde wenn die server wieder da sind hehe xDD


... ne wie der sich jetzt freuen muss .. omg ...^^


----------



## Kawock (25. Juni 2008)

Einer aus meiner Gilde ist das auch mal passiert, da hat er Ihn verfogt, er hat Ihm dreitage lang die Mobs vor der Nase geklaut im Rotkammgebirge, irgendwann hat er Ihm das Geld gegeben....  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Blackkati (25. Juni 2008)

oh man das tut weh (das gold) aber ich glaube auch nicht das du dein gold wider bekommst.  wünsch dir aber alles gute das es doch noch klapt


----------



## Nyxon (25. Juni 2008)

GM anschreiben,
die machen den kauf rückgängig (Früher haben sie es bei mir aufjedenfall mal gemacht)


----------



## ={Lighting Blood}= SentoX (25. Juni 2008)

lol? ich hät nen neuen char angefangen und gold rüber geschikt ich mein der kann ja max lvl 25 gewesen sein wenn er sich darüber aufregt wann einem die mobs ausm redridge geklaut werden^^


----------



## ={Lighting Blood}= SentoX (25. Juni 2008)

gm wird nicht funzen es war ja ein legaller kauf aber es kann sein das der user mit den 9000g bei der frage von nem gm sagt das ers zurückgibt ect .. vll denkt er er hätte betrogen und will keinen ärger^^


----------



## Riane (25. Juni 2008)

Ahahahaha.. wie ich den andern beneide! ;D Fix 9k Gold bekommen!


----------



## Kyrador (25. Juni 2008)

Kawock schrieb:


> Einer aus meiner Gilde ist das auch mal passiert, da hat er Ihn verfogt, er hat Ihm dreitage lang die Mobs vor der Nase geklaut im Rotkammgebirge, irgendwann hat er Ihm das Geld gegeben....
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Sowas nennt sich Stalking und du kannst froh sein, dass du dafür kein Ticket bekommen hast 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hasolek (25. Juni 2008)

9000g LOOOOOOOOLLLL xD

der hat sich gefreut xD


----------



## Sonsbecker (25. Juni 2008)

um es mal krass auszudrücken:

Dummheit (sage jetzt extra nicht Doofheit) muss bestraft werden  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Cyrus_the_Virus (25. Juni 2008)

pgh


----------



## Kawock (25. Juni 2008)

Kyrador schrieb:


> Sowas nennt sich Stalking und du kannst froh sein, dass du dafür kein Ticket bekommen hast
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Wieso ich ?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ohrensammler (25. Juni 2008)

={Lighting schrieb:


> du kannst ihn ja darum bitten und an einen nicht menschlichen zug appelieren (Güte xDDD)



Das Güte ein nicht menschlicher Zug ist habe ich schon lange vermutet.


@ TE

Ich würde in jedem Fall einen GM anschreiben.
Wie hier schon in vielen Threads beschrieben wurde, sind die Reaktionen der GMs völlig unterschiedlich und kaum vorhersehbar, so das ein Erfolg nicht sicher ist. Aber ein Versuch ist es allemal Wert. Mehr als 5 min Zeit um das Ticket zu schreiben investierst du ja nicht.


----------



## domes (25. Juni 2008)

Die Wahrscheinlichkeit, daß es sich um ein Versehen seitens des Einstellers gehandelt hat ist sehr, sehr gering und von jemandem der sozusagen professionell übers AH betrügt, wirst Du keine Einsicht erwarten können. Insofern bleibt Dir nur der Versuch dein Gold über ein Ticket wieder zu bekommen. Schaden kann es nicht das auszuprobieren.

Ansonsten kannst Du dich immernoch damit trösten, daß es Spielgeld ist. Es gibt genug Leute, denen durch Betrügereien derartige Summen im RL "abhanden" kommen. Mein Beileid.


----------



## Kawock (25. Juni 2008)

Ohrensammler schrieb:


> Mehr als 5 min Zeit um das Ticket zu schreiben investierst du ja nicht.



Aber 12 Stunden das drauf geantwortet wird...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jenny84 (25. Juni 2008)

bei uns kommt das auch vor
meist ist das wenn einer von seinem allibankchar an seinen hordebankchar geld schicken will oder halt umgekehrt


----------



## Milkoh (25. Juni 2008)

Ich sehe das ganz nüchter: Der Verkäufer hat alles richtig gemacht. Er hat eine Ware zum maximalen Preis angeboten und jemanden gefunden der ihn kauft. 

Sorry aber sollte es kein Gejammer oder ähnliches geben. Schließlich sieht man den Preis deutlich im AH. 

Ein GM wird da auch nicht helfen können (lest die GM Richtlinien, das steht da genau drin, dass sie es nicht tun) 

An den Käufer: Du hast leider Pech gehabt. Aber eines hast Du gewonnen, das viel wichtiger ist als ein paar Pixel in goldener Farbe: Du weisst nun das man lieber 2 mal hinschauen sollte. 

Milkoh


----------



## Kelki (25. Juni 2008)

Nyxon schrieb:


> GM anschreiben,
> die machen den kauf rückgängig (Früher haben sie es bei mir aufjedenfall mal gemacht)



never!

zum te, geld ist 100%ig weg. nächste ma augen auf beim heiltrankkauf.... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## b1ubb (25. Juni 2008)

Dummheit wird bestraft.

Da braucht man nicht mehr dazu sagen.

Du bist nunmal selbst schuld, wenn du nicht mal selbst in der Lage bist nachzusehen
was wieviel wo wert ist, dann bist du sowieso fehl am platz.

Und btw. also Wenn da drinstehen würde.

2 - Heiltränke - 9g
2 - Heiltränke - 9000g

ähm diesen unterschied SIEHT man ganz einfach .


----------



## Nightline (25. Juni 2008)

gute morgen, ja da kannst du leider nichts machen, das ah ist eine sache im spiel in der du gegenstände reinstellen darfst zu preise die dir grad passen, es ist eine ,,freie marktwirkschaft,, es ist zwar

einfach grob unfair 2 heiltränke für 9000 gold rein zu stellen, aber (das klingt jetzt vllt hart) es lohnt sich wie man sieht, es gibt immer wieder gutgläubige menschen oder auch irgendwo ,,dumme,,

die ausversehen verklicken oder nicht richtig lesen, und mit solchen leuten rechnen diese obzöhnen verkäufer. Das ist ein lukratives geschäft, lass das nur 1x im momant passieren und es hat sich für 

ihn gelohnt und wie gesagt einmal verklickt oder falsch geboten wegen nem lag oder ein standbild und zack 9k gold futsch -.- gegen diese ,,mafia,, kann man leider nichts machn.  Ich denke es gibt auf 

jedem server solche Leute und diese bekommt man auch nicht los, ich rege mich immer wieder auf wenn sie mal wieder netherstoff für 98g oder so im ah stehen haben oder auch mal heiltränke für 9k 

gold, aber da hilft auch kein ticket, du kannst ihn nur freundlich drauf hinweisen, das dies einversehen war und bittest um einsicht und mitgefühl, aber ich glaube nicht das dir das was bringen wird, 

denn solche ,,fehler,, hat er sich gewünscht und sein ziel erreicht, warscheinlich es auch noch ein bankchar, so das es ihm egal ist wenn er bei 100 leute auf ignore steht, er nimmt den char ja nur 

um gegenstände im ah zu verticken und wer weis, vllt war es ja einer aus deinem raid, oder gilde?? man weis es nicht und du wirst es denke ich auch nicht rausfinden und eine antwort von diesem 

spieler wirst auch nicht bekommen, geschweige denn eine reakrion oder ähnliches. Naja aus Fehlern lernt man un in Zukunft schaust du mit Sicherheit 2x mal nach bevor du auf kaufen klicken tust, das

ist das einzige was du dagegen machen kannst.


----------



## Minastirit (25. Juni 2008)

genau dafür gibts bank twinks
man hat selber max 200g dabei und wenn man mal verklickt tjo



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nyrdara (25. Juni 2008)

Tja, so leid es mir für dich tut, aber eindeutig (so blöd wie´s kling) selbst schuld.

Wenn der "Verkäufer" allerdings so viel Anstand und nen A.... in der Hose hätte, würde er dir das Geld zurückgeben - aber mal unter uns: Sowas findet man nur noch seeeeehr selten.

Nächstes mal: Augen auf beim Auto- äh Wucherhauskauf. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Stress0056 (25. Juni 2008)

Hasolek schrieb:


> 9000g LOOOOOOOOLLLL xD
> 
> der hat sich gefreut xD









DASS KANS DU LAUT SAGEN 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Urengroll (25. Juni 2008)

pP= persönliches Pech


----------



## Makata (25. Juni 2008)

Meine Güte, von manchen die Antworten.
"Dummheit wird bestraft" usw.

Er hat einen Fehler gemacht und bittet um Hilfe.
Was da großteils an Antworten daher kommt, is alles andere als hilfreich!

An alle folgenden Poster die sagen wie dumm doch der TE ist... ich hoffe für Euch das Euch nie
Fehler passieren!
Und falls es doch mal so ist und Ihr Hilfe sucht, mehr Hilfe bekommt!

BTT: Wird dir wohl nix anderes übrig bleiben als den vollzulabern, vllt. seine Gilde kontaktieren und mal mit nem GM quaseln.
Mehr wird wohl nicht gehen.


----------



## Ecksree (25. Juni 2008)

Melonix schrieb:


> Hi leute frage an euch habe gestern im ah in if einen gegenstand Gekauft. Und zwar waren es 2 Heiltränke so habe aber nur die 9 gold im auge gehabt was die hätten kosten sollen aber es waren 9000 gold  habe nicht drauf geachtet weil 2 heiltränke bitte euch so habe den spieler angeschrieben aber komt nix zurück kan man da was machen....
> 
> 
> 
> Ps...ich war sehr dummmm Heullllll.....


du arme sau :l 

Ich hab auch etwas mehr (knapp 20k) aber ich achte gerade wegen solchen Typen die pfennigsartikel für solche Beträge ins AH stellen doppelt und dreifach wann ich sofortkauf klicke.
Machen kannste da nix, außer auf Kulanz des Spielers hoffen aber ich glaube selbst die Chance im RL einen 6er im Lotto zu haben ist wahrscheinlicher.


----------



## Sonsbecker (25. Juni 2008)

Makata schrieb:


> Meine Güte, von manchen die Antworten.
> "Dummheit wird bestraft" usw.
> 
> Er hat einen Fehler gemacht und bittet um Hilfe.
> ...




leute, das ist marktwirtschaft. wenn ich den gegenstand zum preis x poste und mir jemand diesen abnimmt, dann kam der handel zustande. er muss übrigens dem kauf ausdrücklich ZUSTIMMEN, also kann ich mich nicht herausreden,.

augen auf beim AH-kauf . mein mitlied tendiert gegen null


----------



## Esqueleto (25. Juni 2008)

Grüsse,

Naja ich würde sagen Pech , aber wer trägt auf seinem Mainchar schon soviel Gold mit sich rum ,da bekommt man doch rückenschmerzen.
Ich habe max 500g pro Char dabei , und der Rest liegt auf "meiner" eigenen Gildenbank 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 den ich würde mich böse in den Arsch beissen wenn mir das passieren würde. Also was lernen wir --->   Lieber 2x mal lesen dann kaufen wie im echten Leben


mfg schönen Tag allen noch


----------



## Windhawk (25. Juni 2008)

Bei all dem geflame das hier schon wieder abgeht würd ich dir einfach raten schreib nen GM an 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 der wird dir dann sagen ob du was machen kannst...


----------



## Makata (25. Juni 2008)

> leute, das ist marktwirtschaft. wenn ich den gegenstand zum preis x poste und mir jemand diesen abnimmt, dann kam der handel zustande. er muss übrigens dem kauf ausdrücklich ZUSTIMMEN, also kann ich mich nicht herausreden,.



Ja, aber Marktwirtschaft in einem SPIEL.
Man sollte mal die Virtuelle Welt und die Echte Welt ein wenig auseinander halten.


----------



## ReWahn (25. Juni 2008)

Geld is weg. Wenn du wirklich so unaufmerksam bist, dass u sowas nicht merkst, hält sich mein mitlei auch in grenzen...


----------



## Sonsbecker (25. Juni 2008)

Makata schrieb:


> Ja, aber Marktwirtschaft in einem SPIEL.
> Man sollte mal die Virtuelle Welt und die Echte Welt ein wenig auseinander halten.



genau auch in einem SPIEL denn sonst wäre die ganze Idee des AHs witzlos, dann kannst du weiterhin mit festgelegten Preisen arbeiten und den ganzen Driss nur beim NPC verkaufen.

da es aber gewollt zu sein scheint, jetzt nicht jammern, sondern die MW auch im Spiel akzeptieren, ansonsten das AH für verkäufe und käufe konkret meiden.

und mal im ernst, du hättest dich nicht totgelacht, wenn jemand deine tränke für 9000 gold gekauft hätte??


----------



## GaRReTT2k (25. Juni 2008)

meine Wenigkeit wurde gestern auch um 2500 G erleichtert ...


----------



## rotermichel (25. Juni 2008)

Lösch dein Account und Spiel was anderes !!!


----------



## Pro_noob (25. Juni 2008)

tja selber schuld und auch 90% der GM's werden dir sagen das sie da nix machen können
und das man den Preis in der Übersicht mal falsch liest oder übersieht ist ok aber wenn man vor dem sofortkauf ->AUSDRÜCKLICH<- bestätigen muss, dass man das ganze zu dem gezeigten Preis kaufen will unds da dann immernoch nicht sieht bzw. ignoriert ist man echt selber schuld und sollte für seinen eigenen virtuellen Geldbeutel hoffen das man draus gelernt hat^^

solltest dir auch keine großen hoffnungen machen das de das geld von dem Verkäufer wieder kriegst den leute sie sowas reinstellen hoffen genau auf einen solchen fall


----------



## Makata (25. Juni 2008)

> und mal im ernst, du hättest dich nicht totgelacht, wenn jemand deine tränke für 9000 gold gekauft hätte??



Gelacht ja, aber wenn mich dann derjenige anschreibt,
hätte ich es wieder zurückgetauscht.


----------



## zuter29 (25. Juni 2008)

sollte wer sich auf rl beziehen ist das mit den 9000 gold betrug und der vertrag ist nichtig man kann nicht jeden betrag für jede ware verlangen zumindest wiegesagt nicht im rl.darum würde ich schon den gm anschreiben.fakt ist einfach es wäre legal wenn du dafür 25 gold bezahlt hättest aber wenn der betrag über dem doppelten seinens tatsächlichen wertes liegt ist der kauf ungültig!


----------



## Varesa (25. Juni 2008)

Versuch es über die gilde, bzw schreib doch mal den gildenleader an. Und auch mit GM probieren.
Mehr Möglichkeiten haste leider nicht.

Denke jeder hat schon mal nen Fehler gemacht.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## maddrax (25. Juni 2008)

Kann den anderen nur zustimmen, du hast dem Kauf zugestimmt und im Prinzip sogar 2 Mal. 

Da WoW ab 12 Jahre ist, gehe ich auch mal davon aus, dass du min. 12 Jahre alt bist und lesen kannst. Und wenn du nicht genau hin schaust und einfach auf alles klickst, bist du selber Schuld.


----------



## Mumble (25. Juni 2008)

zuter29 schrieb:


> sollte wer sich auf rl beziehen ist das mit den 9000 gold betrug und der vertrag ist nichtig man kann nicht jeden betrag für jede ware verlangen zumindest wiegesagt nicht im rl.darum würde ich schon den gm anschreiben.fakt ist einfach es wäre legal wenn du dafür 25 gold bezahlt hättest aber wenn der betrag über dem doppelten seinens tatsächlichen wertes liegt ist der kauf ungültig!



Wäre es dann nicht Wucher?!? 
Wucher ist verboten, ja... Aber es hat ihn ja niemand gezwungen die Heiltränke zu kaufen...? Nö!
Er hat irrtümlich geklickt... Kann er den "Vertrag" jetzt wegen Irrtum anfechten?!?
Muss er ihm dann nicht nur die "verlorenen Kosten" erstatten?!?
Wie weit können wir das deutsche Gesetz noch auf ein SPIEL ausdehnen?!?
Und welcher Anwalt nimmt sich der Sache an?!?


Dieses und noch mehr seht ihr in einer weiteren Folge von: "Dumm ist der, der dummes tut!"



P.s.: Dumm gelaufen, aber trotzdem bekommst du von mir ein wenig Beileid...


----------



## Krimal (25. Juni 2008)

Nyxon schrieb:


> GM anschreiben,
> die machen den kauf rückgängig (Früher haben sie es bei mir aufjedenfall mal gemacht)


Warum sollten sie sowas tun? Erscheint mir VOLLKOMMEN unlogisch...


----------



## Tanknix (25. Juni 2008)

zuter29 schrieb:


> sollte wer sich auf rl beziehen ist das mit den 9000 gold betrug und der vertrag ist nichtig man kann nicht jeden betrag für jede ware verlangen zumindest wiegesagt nicht im rl.darum würde ich schon den gm anschreiben.fakt ist einfach es wäre legal wenn du dafür 25 gold bezahlt hättest aber wenn der betrag über dem doppelten seinens tatsächlichen wertes liegt ist der kauf ungültig!



nope, er hat dem vertrag zugestimmt so wie es da drin stand, ergo ist er gültig und da es in wow kein rückgabe bzw widerrufsrecht gibt, kann man auch nichts mehr machen.

es ist in etwa so, als hätte er das kleingedruckte nicht gelesen bei nem Vertrag.

Die summe ist zwar exorbitant hoch, aber der TE hat eben dieser zugestimmt, als er es gekauft hat.

deshalb würd ihm auch kein GM oder so helfen können


----------



## Netskater (25. Juni 2008)

>Dummheit wird bestraft.
Naja es gabs Zeit da waren alle Spieler auf den Servern ehrlich und man konnte 100 Prozentig sagen das derjenige es versehentlich für 9000 g eingstellt hat.

Das hat aber nix mit Dummheit zu tun, sondern mit Spass am Spiel.

Am Anfang auch mein Gold so verloren, lag peng Gold weg, 40 G für nichts was ich im Postfach noch wiederfinden konnte - seitdem lager ich das immer aufn Twink.

Das ist eine Art Scam, viele machens auch mit 1 Netherstoff zum Preis von 20 einstellen weil man sich halt schnell
verklickt und nicht immer auf die Menge achtet.

2 Heiltränke 9000 g wird ein Scam gewesen sein, die wirst kaum wieder sehen, unabsichtlichlich hätten die ev 90 g gekostet..

Es gab auf amerikanischen Servern mal sone Zeit, da wurden Leute die sowas gemacht haben einen Ban.

Wenn Du sowas auf den USA Forumsservern entdecken könntest und dies einem Gm unter der Nase hälst, könnten
sich deine Chancen erhöhen.


----------



## Magrotus (25. Juni 2008)

Melonix schrieb:


> Hi leute frage an euch habe gestern im ah in if einen gegenstand Gekauft. Und zwar waren es 2 Heiltränke so habe aber nur die 9 gold im auge gehabt was die hätten kosten sollen aber es waren 9000 gold  habe nicht drauf geachtet weil 2 heiltränke bitte euch so habe den spieler angeschrieben aber komt nix zurück kan man da was machen....
> 
> 
> 
> Ps...ich war sehr dummmm Heullllll.....



1. Zwei Heiltränke für 9G????? Schon das ist absurd.
2. Ich habe durch die Dailys auch viel Gold. Und das trotz Epicflugmount, Netherdrachen, vielen Verzauberungen, etc. Aber 9k Gold? Ein bißchen krass, oder?! ?!



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ich hoffe natürlich für dich, dass du dein Gold wiederbekommst


----------



## Reraiser (25. Juni 2008)

GM kannste zwar probieren, aber ich glaub net dass was rauskommt. Du musst den Sofortkauf ja auch noch bestätigen. Somit sagst du ja schon 2 mal ja. Beim Gebot wärs vllt noch n bissl besser.


----------



## zuter29 (25. Juni 2008)

ich hab das auch aufs rl bezogen und da ist es völlig egal ob du dem vertag zugestimmt hast.du brauchst auch keine widerrufsrecht usw. der vertrag ist absolut ungültig!


----------



## Urengroll (25. Juni 2008)

zuter29 schrieb:


> sollte wer sich auf rl beziehen ist das mit den 9000 gold betrug und der vertrag ist nichtig man kann nicht jeden betrag für jede ware verlangen zumindest wiegesagt nicht im rl.darum würde ich schon den gm anschreiben.fakt ist einfach es wäre legal wenn du dafür 25 gold bezahlt hättest aber wenn der betrag über dem doppelten seinens tatsächlichen wertes liegt ist der kauf ungültig!




Wo ist das denn bitte schön Betrug?

Er stellt es für den Preis rein und wenn es für den Preis wech eght dann ist es doch ok. Man muss es ja nicht kaufen !
Er hatte ja auch seine etwas höhere Reinstellgebühr.


----------



## maddrax (25. Juni 2008)

Bitte vergleicht WoW nicht immer mit dem rl, das ist ein Spiel, nicht mehr und nicht weniger und das letzte Wort hat Blizz.


----------



## Magrotus (25. Juni 2008)

rotermichel schrieb:


> Lösch dein Account und Spiel was anderes !!!




DU hast soeben einen Preis gewonnen!
Unsinnigster Beitrag des Threads.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## zuter29 (25. Juni 2008)

natürlich ist es ein spiel aber vielleicht hat er mit diesem argument beim gm bessere chancen das geld wiederzukommen und nur darum gehts.


----------



## Krimal (25. Juni 2008)

maddrax schrieb:


> Bitte vergleicht WoW nicht immer mit dem rl, das ist ein Spiel, nicht mehr und nicht weniger und das letzte Wort hat Blizz.


Naja, es gibt durchaus auch RL-Gesetze die für Onlinespiele gelten. Aber ganz bestimmt nicht für den Verkauf von virtuellen Gegenständen in WoW, da muss ich dir recht geben. Das Geld ist weg und basta! Lern draus.


----------



## Destructix (25. Juni 2008)

Wer glaubt den mist hier ernsthaft? 9000 g für 2 Heiltränke, da hätten die am Ende der Liste stehen müssen (seit dem Patch wird es sotiert) und bei Sofortkauf muss man es bestätigen das man es für 9k kaufen will.

Für Dummheit am besten nochmal 9k abziehen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## talsimir (25. Juni 2008)

Kyrador schrieb:


> Sowas nennt sich Stalking und du kannst froh sein, dass du dafür kein Ticket bekommen hast
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


#

Stalking? Komm mal aufn Boden xD... Sowas darf man so oft machen wie man will-.-...


----------



## nuriina (25. Juni 2008)

Naja, so leute gibts auf jedem Server. Im Grunde wäre es recht einfach einen extra Warnhinweis einzubauen "Wollen Sie den Gegenstand wirklich für XXXX Gold kaufen" wenn der Kaufpreis z.Bsp. doppelt so hoch ist wie der aktuelle Durchschnittspreis für den Gegenstand im AH. Im Aucitoneer müsste das ja rasch gecodet sein. Dann müsste der Verkäufer zig mal den gleichen Gegenstand für einen extrem überhöhten Preis einstellen um den Durchschnittspreis zu erhöhen und dann kann man eindeutig von Betrug und nicht von einem Versehen  sprechen und entsprechend dem Account verwarnen.


----------



## Krimal (25. Juni 2008)

nuriina schrieb:


> Naja, so leute gibts auf jedem Server. Im Grunde wäre es recht einfach eine Abfrage einzubauen "Wollen Sie den Gegenstand wirklich für XXXX Gold kaufen" wenn der Kaufpreis z.Bsp. doppelt so hoch ist wie der aktuelle Durchschnittspreis für den Gegenstand im AH. Dann müsste der Verkäufer zig mal den gleichen Gegenstand für einen extrem überhöhten Preis einstellen um den Durchschnittspreis zu erhöhen und dann kann man eindeutig von Betrug und nicht von einem Versehen  sprechen und entsprechend dem Account verwarnen.


So eine Deppenabfrage gibt's doch schon...


----------



## Mumble (25. Juni 2008)

nuriina schrieb:


> Naja, so leute gibts auf jedem Server. Im Grunde wäre es recht einfach eine Abfrage einzubauen "Wollen Sie den Gegenstand wirklich für XXXX Gold kaufen" wenn der Kaufpreis z.Bsp. doppelt so hoch ist wie der aktuelle Durchschnittspreis für den Gegenstand im AH. Dann müsste der Verkäufer zig mal den gleichen Gegenstand für einen extrem überhöhten Preis einstellen um den Durchschnittspreis zu erhöhen und dann kann man eindeutig von Betrug und nicht von einem Versehen  sprechen und entsprechend dem Account verwarnen.



Noch eine Abfrage würde gar nichts bringen, weil sie genauso hecktisch weggeklickt werden würde wie die Abfrage, die jetzt schon besteht: "Wollen sie den Gegenstand xy für xyz G kaufen?!?" (Oder wie immer die auch genau lautet)

Es ist lästig, wird nicht nochmal überprüft, sondern einfach auf ok geklickt... muss ja schnell weitergehen...


----------



## b1ubb (25. Juni 2008)

Makata schrieb:


> Gelacht ja, aber wenn mich dann derjenige anschreibt,
> hätte ich es wieder zurückgetauscht.



klar auch wenn man auf der straße tausende eure findet, gibt man sie zur nächsten polizei und sagt hab ich gerade gefunden, bitte finden sie den, der sie verloren hat ! 

rofl 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## airace (25. Juni 2008)

mhh ist mier auch schomal FAST passeirt...war im Halbschlaf und dachte ohh nochmalnachts paar tränke kaufen und bling fast hätte ich auf einen 5000 Heiltrank geklickt....


----------



## Belsina5 (25. Juni 2008)

sowas ist mir damals auch mal passiert
habe mir arthas gabe das alchi rezept gekauft und habe mich verguckt und habe damals vor bc 80 gold ausgegeben
habe mich damals fürchterlich geärgert


----------



## Frostnova (25. Juni 2008)

hör nicht auf die anderen, einfach lange genug ´nen gm nörgeln. vieleicht kommste ja an einen drann, der mitleid mit dir hat.......falls das eintreffen sollte, kannste mir die hälfte abgeben, kriegst auch 3 heiltränke und als bonus hau ich noch nen stack manatränke mit drauf 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## b1ubb (25. Juni 2008)

Belsina5 schrieb:


> sowas ist mir damals auch mal passiert
> habe mir arthas gabe das alchi rezept gekauft und habe mich verguckt und habe damals vor bc 80 gold ausgegeben
> habe mich damals fürchterlich geärgert



80g sind in 30 min gefarmt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sonsbecker (25. Juni 2008)

zuter29 schrieb:


> sollte wer sich auf rl beziehen ist das mit den 9000 gold betrug und der vertrag ist nichtig man kann nicht jeden betrag für jede ware verlangen zumindest wiegesagt nicht im rl.darum würde ich schon den gm anschreiben.fakt ist einfach es wäre legal wenn du dafür 25 gold bezahlt hättest aber wenn der betrag über dem doppelten seinens tatsächlichen wertes liegt ist der kauf ungültig!



falsch. er war eine übereinstimmende willenerklärung beider parteien, es wurde aüsdrücklich zugestimmt. betrug sieht anders aus, hier wurde nicht versucht, etwas ohne zusicherung der eigenschaften die es hat an den mann zu bringen.

nochmal - wenn ich eine feder für 100000 gold ins ah setze stelle ich damit meine verkaufsbereitschaft nach außen hin dar. klickt jemand auf sofortkauf, so macht er das angebot, mir diese feder abzukaufen. stimmt er dem kauf nach nochmaliger betätigung ausdrücklich zu , so ist der verkauf rechtlich und unanfechtbar zustande gekommen.

arglistitge täuschung zählt auch nicht, es ist und bleibt eine riesige dummheit.

und an alle moralapostel hier: schön, daß es euch so zahlreich gibt, denn erst setzt ihr 2 manatränke für 9000 ins AH und dann, wenn diese jemand kauft, erstattet ihr ihm das geld dafür? wofür habt ihr sie dann vorher ins ah gesetzt??


----------



## Aylz (25. Juni 2008)

*vermerk machen* *die nächsten manapötte für 2000g reinsetzen* *alle 3 tage*


----------



## kio82 (25. Juni 2008)

Vor BC Zeiten ist dies mal einem Gildenmitglied passiert, der einen Stack Runenstoff fuer 99 Gold gekauft hat. 9000 Gold ist da natuerlich noch ne Ecke heftiger. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Es gibt halt viele "Abzock Trader", welche auf die Schusseligkeit der "Kaeufer" hoffen. Man sieht ja - es funktioniert! Und da der Verkaeufer wohl KAUM "aus Versehen" die Ware fuer den Preis dort reingestellt hat, wirst du auch dein Gold nie wieder sehen.

Ich kann dir auch nur fuer die Zukunft raten dein Gold unter deinen Charaktaeren aufzuteilen. Erstelle dir 2 bis 3 Bankchars bzw Twinks, auf die du dann das Geld aufteilst und auch noch gleichzeitig Mats lagern kannst. Falls du dann doch mal irgend ein besonderes Rezept fuer 1500 Gold oder so haben willst, schickst du dir halt kurzfristig das Gold zusammen und kaufst es so. So derbe Fehlkaeufe, wie du dir einen geleistet hast, werden dann wohl nicht mehr passieren. :>


----------



## Belsina5 (25. Juni 2008)

b1ubb schrieb:


> 80g sind in 30 min gefarmt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



ja sicher heute ja damals vor BC war es aber noch schwerer


----------



## Kammarheit (25. Juni 2008)

*E*igentlich kann man da was machen. Kommt auf den GM an. Meine Meinung. Tränke für 9000g, geschickt unter Preisen versteckt die auch mit 9 anfangen. Das menschliche auge lässt sich eben oft genug täuschen, hinzu kommt auch die verfassung (müde sein usw.) der verkäufer hat mit vollem bewusst sein darauf abgezielt. wenn es ein versehn war kann er das gold doch zurück geben.


----------



## Rayon (25. Juni 2008)

Pwnd. Gold ist weg. Glücklicher Verkäufer. :>


----------



## Tanknix (25. Juni 2008)

zuter29 schrieb:


> ich hab das auch aufs rl bezogen und da ist es völlig egal ob du dem vertag zugestimmt hast.du brauchst auch keine widerrufsrecht usw. der vertrag ist absolut ungültig!



nein, ist der ganz sicher nicht. der preis stand dabei, er hat diesem, wie n vorposter saghte, zwei mal zugestimmt. also, was soll daran ungültig sein?!


----------



## zuter29 (25. Juni 2008)

Schwachsinn ist völlig egal ob beide parteien zugestimmt haben der vertrag ist ungültig sobald der preis das doppelte seines wertes ausmacht.kauf mal irgendwo etwas zum 1000 fachen seines wertes du bekommst das geld sicher zurück auch wenn du anfänglich zugestimmt hast.


----------



## Qonix (25. Juni 2008)

Boah, es gibt immer noch Leute die auf diesen Trick reinfallen. Muss glaub auch mal solche Tränke reinstellen.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## poTTo (25. Juni 2008)

wie es der Rest schon sagte:

- Gold ist futsch
- GM anschreiben wird rein gar nichts bringen
- lern aus deinen Fehlern


*danke fürs Flugmount !


----------



## zuter29 (25. Juni 2008)

TANKNIX
völlig egal und wenn du es 100mal bestätigst ist es im rl ungültig!!!!


----------



## Sonsbecker (25. Juni 2008)

zuter29 schrieb:


> Schwachsinn ist völlig egal ob beide parteien zugestimmt haben der vertrag ist ungültig sobald der preis das doppelte seines wertes ausmacht.kauf mal irgendwo etwas zum 1000 fachen seines wertes du bekommst das geld sicher zurück auch wenn du anfänglich zugestimmt hast.



steht wo? BGB § ??

StGB §§ 

mach uns mal schlau , nenn die textstelle in der es verboten ist ein gut x für einen x beliebigen preis y anzubieten?

wirst du nicht finden - aber such ruhig danach


----------



## Jenny84 (25. Juni 2008)

zuter29 schrieb:


> TANKNIX
> völlig egal und wenn du es 100mal bestätigst ist es im rl ungültig!!!!


im rl ja aber nicht im spiel im spiel ist das gold leider futsch


----------



## nuriina (25. Juni 2008)

Mumble schrieb:


> Noch eine Abfrage würde gar nichts bringen, weil sie genauso hecktisch weggeklickt werden würde wie die Abfrage, die jetzt schon besteht: "Wollen sie den Gegenstand xy für xyz G kaufen?!?" (Oder wie immer die auch genau lautet)
> 
> Es ist lästig, wird nicht nochmal überprüft, sondern einfach auf ok geklickt... muss ja schnell weitergehen...



Im Grunde gebe ich dir Recht. Meldungen die ständig kommen werden ungelesen weggeklickt.

Aber die Meldung sollte ja auch nicht immer kommen sondern nur bei überteurten Gegenständen. Niemand kauft Gegenstände ständig überteuert ein. ;_)

Das höchste der Gefühle wäre halt sowas wie beim Char-Löschen Dialog... Geben Sie "KAUFEN" ein um den 8999 Gold über dem Durchschnittspreis liegenden Gegenstand X zu kaufen" sobald der Gegenstand überteuert ist. Dann kann man es wirklich nur noch auf die Dummheit des User zurückführen und nicht auf einen Klick der daneben gegangen ist in der Hektik.

Naja, mir ist es nicht passiert und irgendwann hörts eigentlich auch auf mit der programmtechnischen Unterstützung für dumme User. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## norm (25. Juni 2008)

Tja, Güte zu erwarten und da in einem Spiel wo 99% Egomanen herumlaufen. Das ist wirklich zuviel verlangt. Aber die Hoffnung stirbt zuletzt.
Was das Spielgeld betrifft. Es ist schade um die Zeit die investiert wurde um diesen virtuellen Reichtum zu erlangen. Sei gewiss das wird Dir nicht nochmal passieren.

Mein Mitleid hast Du auf jeden Fall.....


----------



## Valladion (25. Juni 2008)

Es könnte auch sein, dass der Anbieter dieser Auktion Gold gekauft hat.
Diese Spieler stllen einen x-beliebigen Gegensatnd für z.B. 5000 Gold in´s AH, und der Chinese kauft den Gegenstand


----------



## Makata (25. Juni 2008)

> klar auch wenn man auf der straße tausende eure findet, gibt man sie zur nächsten polizei und sagt hab ich gerade gefunden, bitte finden sie den, der sie verloren hat !
> 
> rofl



Es gibt auch noch Menschen mit Anstand.
Ja ich weiß, du wärst einer der damit sofort abhauen würde und kein Gewissen hat.
Aber es gibt auch noch andere Menschen.

Und schön das du wieder ein Spiel mit dem RL vergleichst. 9000g im Vergleich zu tausnenden von Euros.
Sieht man mal deine Einstellung gegenüber dem Spiel und die Wertigkeit.
Junge, ich würd mich echt mal Gedanken machen wenn ich du wäre.


----------



## zuter29 (25. Juni 2008)

http://bundesrecht.juris.de/bgb/__138.html


----------



## KICKASSEZ (25. Juni 2008)

Nyxon schrieb:


> GM anschreiben,
> die machen den kauf rückgängig (Früher haben sie es bei mir aufjedenfall mal gemacht)


 stimmt. lass dich durch die comments nicht beirren. zeige dem gm die situation auf und du wirst dein geld wieder haben.

aber versuch ihn nicht zu verarschen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## unforgotten (25. Juni 2008)

sorry.. auch wenn´s hart ist, aber du hast eine auktion akzeptiert - kannst dir höchstens selbst ein ticket schicken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


ok..ist n bisserl schadenfroh, gebs zu... aber wenn du 9000g hattest trifft es ja keinen armen   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

würdest du gold an jemanden verschicken der ein epic-teil für ein paar silberlinge angeboten hat??

tja... *das leben ist wie ein stück seife auf dem boden einer knastdusche*


----------



## Neque neque (25. Juni 2008)

b1ubb schrieb:


> Dummheit wird bestraft.
> 
> Da braucht man nicht mehr dazu sagen.
> 
> ...


Wenn deine Raidgruppe z.b. auf dich wartest und du schnell ein par pots etc im ah kaufen willst und damit unter druck stehst nicht.
Leider Pech für dich, versuch einfach mal einem GM die situation zu erläutern, vll gibt ers dir zurück


----------



## Lillyan (25. Juni 2008)

> § 138 Sittenwidriges Rechtsgeschäft; Wucher
> (1) Ein Rechtsgeschäft, das gegen die guten Sitten verstößt, ist nichtig.
> (2) Nichtig ist insbesondere ein Rechtsgeschäft, durch das jemand unter Ausbeutung der Zwangslage, der Unerfahrenheit, des Mangels an Urteilsvermögen oder der erheblichen Willensschwäche eines anderen sich oder einem Dritten für eine Leistung Vermögensvorteile versprechen oder gewähren lässt, die in einem auffälligen Missverhältnis zu der Leistung stehen.



Hm, ob es gegen die "gute Sitte" verstößt? Glaube ich nicht... der Preis war öffentlich, keinem wurde weh getan. Also spielst du wohl auf den 2. Punkt an: Dann müßte der TE ja nur noch Beweisen, daß er in einer Zwangslage oder geistig unzurechnungsfähig gewesen wäre. Tut mir Leid, aber die Argumentation hinkt stark. Wer zu faul ist bei einer AH-Auktion 2 Mal hinzuschauen der ist selbst Schuld... es gab keinerlei Tricks oder zwang bei dieser Auktion. Und von "alles, was mehr als das doppelte kostet" kann ich dort auch nichts entdecken.

@TE: Den Verkäufer einmal nett anschreiben, wenn das nichts bringt einen GM nett bitten einmal mit dem Verkäufer zu sprechen. Erwarten kannst du aber nichts und davon den Spieler zu belästigen würde ich auch abraten, da ansonsten du ganz schnell einen Ban kassieren könntest. Von nun an: Auctioneer installieren und besser aufpassen.


----------



## Munzale (25. Juni 2008)

Ich hoffe natürlich für dich dass du dein Gold wiederbekommst, mir ist sowas (zum Glück) noch nicht passiert. Das heißt ich kann dir leider nicht sagen wie die GM´s da verfahren.

Aber wenn jemand Heiltränke für den Preis ins AH stellt und dann nicht reagiert, dann hat der bestimmt darauf gehofft dass jemandem genau das passiert.

Schreib doch dann bitte rein wie es ausgegangen ist, würde mich interessieren.

Lg


----------



## bogus666 (25. Juni 2008)

Erstmal tut es mir natuerlich leid fuer den Threadersteller. Es ist schade dass es Menschen gibt, die immer wieder auf diverse Weise versuchen, ihre Mitmenschen auszunutzen und zu betruegen.

Allerdings verstehe ich trotzdem nicht, wie man nicht den Unterschied zwischen 9 Gold und 9000 Gold erkennen kann. Sortierst du nicht nach dem Preis wenn du etwas im AH suchst? Wenn ich etwas bestimmtes im AH suche, dann lasse ich mir erst das gefundene anzeigen und sortiere dann nach dem Preis. Und Voila - schon kann gar nichts mehr schief gehen. Die teuersten Angebote sind ganz unten bzw. gar nicht auf der ersten Seite.


----------



## SixtenF (25. Juni 2008)

das verstoesst gegen geletndes recht im heimatland. irgendwas im bgb mit gegen die guten sitten und so :-) frag mal deinen anwalt. hatte das nur vor langer zeit mal in der schule im wirtschaftsunterricht. aber wucher ist in deutschland verboten. steht zwar nicht so im gesetz aber da steht wirklich was drin von wegen geschaefte die gegen die guten sitten vertossen, oder bei denen der besitzer nicht der eigentuemer ist sind unrechtens... und das war ja wirklich mal wucher :-)


----------



## Venim (25. Juni 2008)

pwned, so werden dir es auch die GMs sagen. :>


----------



## Sonsbecker (25. Juni 2008)

zuter29 schrieb:


> http://bundesrecht.juris.de/bgb/__138.html



unerfahrenheit ist auszuschließen da 9000g nicht einem newbie zufließen

zwanglage kann ich hier nicht erkennen

urteilsvermögen kann man nicht beurteilen, sollte dieses eingeschränkt sein, dann dürfte auch WoW nicht gespielt werden, da auch dieser vertrag dann nicht zustande gekommen sein kann

missverhältnis zur leistung?? werkvertrag ? aber kaufvertrag ?? 

also wieder nix 

nebenbei bezweifele ich stark, daß bundesrecht anwendbar ist, da durch die agb´s jede menge abweichungen von eben diesem recht durch zustimmung ausgeheblt werden.

ich stelle nun mal eine andere these auf: ich verabrede mit einem freund eben diesen kauf. er hat einen level x char. diesem kaufe ich die manatränke für 9000 G ab, mache danach auf mimimi, blizzard soll es mir erstatten und macht es auch.

somit habe ich 9000 g zurückerhalten und mein kollege ist auch um 9000 g reicher ?? auch rechtens oder eurer meinung nach ein mögliches handeln??


----------



## theschurke (25. Juni 2008)

b1ubb schrieb:


> Dummheit wird bestraft.
> 
> Da braucht man nicht mehr dazu sagen.
> 
> ...






*Zensiert von Ocian*


----------



## zuter29 (25. Juni 2008)

Damit Wucher vorliegt und das Rechtsgeschäft unwirksam ist, müssen objektive und subjektive Elemente vorliegen.

Auf objektiver Seite müssen Leistung und Gegenleistung in einem „auffälligen Missverhältnis“ zueinander stehen. Ob diese Bedingung erfüllt ist, ist einer umfassenden Würdigung des Einzelfalls zu entnehmen. Ein solches Missverhältnis liegt aber meist vor, wenn der Wert der Leistung das Doppelte der Gegenleistung übersteigt. Es ist der Marktwert bei Abschluss des Rechtsgeschäfts zugrunde zu legen


----------



## SixtenF (25. Juni 2008)

zuter29 schrieb:


> Damit Wucher vorliegt und das Rechtsgeschäft unwirksam ist, müssen objektive und subjektive Elemente vorliegen.
> 
> Auf objektiver Seite müssen Leistung und Gegenleistung in einem &#8222;auffälligen Missverhältnis&#8220; zueinander stehen. Ob diese Bedingung erfüllt ist, ist einer umfassenden Würdigung des Einzelfalls zu entnehmen. Ein solches Missverhältnis liegt aber meist vor, wenn der Wert der Leistung das Doppelte der Gegenleistung übersteigt. Es ist der Marktwert bei Abschluss des Rechtsgeschäfts zugrunde zu legen



genau, oh das mit dem wucher hatte ja schon jemand gesagt. hatte die ganzen posts nicht durchgelesen. bin aber voll dafuer, dass das hier sittenwiedrig ist.


----------



## zuter29 (25. Juni 2008)

Sonsbeck:
nein aber auf irrtum kannich berufen.
ps:die idee mit den zwei chars ist gut^^


----------



## Mumble (25. Juni 2008)

Sonsbecker schrieb:


> somit habe ich 9000 g zurückerhalten und mein kollege ist auch um 9000 g reicher ?? auch rechtens oder eurer meinung nach ein mögliches handeln??



In Falle eines Einschreitens, würde wohl der andere das (zu unrecht) erhaltene Gold abgeben müssen...
Nur dann wäre ein Einschreiten sinnvoll, da er ja unrechtmäßig ans Gold gekommen ist... Also warum sollte er es dann behalten dürfen?

Eine Partei geht leer aus, so oder so...


----------



## Sempai02 (25. Juni 2008)

Bevor hier mancher seine Erfahrung aus der 11. Klasse FOS forträgt: Es handelt sich hier um ein Spiel und die Richter und Anwälte werden den TE auslachen,wenn er wegen so einem Kleinkram vor Gericht zieht. 
Vor allem frage ich mich bei solchen Sachen immer wieder: Warum schaut man vorher nicht richtig hin? Ich erkenne doch bei ausgeschaltetem Monitor,ob da jemand 9, 90,900 oder 9000 Gold haben will.

Mit Glück erbarmt sich ein GM, als Verkäufer würde ich allerdings diesem die Hölle heiß machen und auch sagen,dass jeder,der halbwegs eine brauchbare Sehstärke hat, den Unterschied erkennen muss. Als Käufer allerdings mit dem BGB argumentieren ist bei einer Spielwirtschaft lächerlich. Bitte erst einmal nachdenken,bevor man die paar Fetzen FOS-Wissen verbreitet.

Edit: Mal abgesehen davon,was sind schon 9000 Gold in WoW? Mein Charakter hatte bei der Stillegung vor einigen Wochen knapp 15k Gold und selbst damit war ich stellenweise schon die pure Armut auf meinem Server.


----------



## Redday (25. Juni 2008)

das is ein ganz alter trick. wundert mich, dass da noch wer drauf reinfällt.
aber versuch doch einfach mal nen gm anzuschreiben. mal sehen was der dazu sagt.


----------



## poTTo (25. Juni 2008)

unforgotten schrieb:


> ...
> tja... *das leben ist wie ein stück seife auf dem boden einer knastdusche*



Stimme ich mal absolut zu, lern lieber aus deinen Fehlern. Schreib ein GM Ticket (was nichts bringt, aber das Gewissen der User beruhigt). Und pass beim nächsten mal auf was du so im AH kaufen tust.
Weil wies es einige schon angedeutet haben, denunterschied zwiscihen *"9,00g"* & *"9000g"* sollten man schon bemerken, oder lieber nicht bekifft, besoffen, total verpennt im AH rumgeistern (ach ja das sollte keine unterstellung sein !)

Dann mal viel Spaß beim weiterfarmen, und von mir gibts leider _kein_ Mitleid, sry.

Und noch was zu den ganzen Naps die hier versuchen Deutsche Gesetztgebung im Spiel anzuwenden, rafft mal was, das geht nicht ! Hier spielen Schweizer, Östreicher ect. die haben mal ne ganz andere Gesetzgebung. Weiterhin stehen die Server überhaupt in  Deutschland ? Dann war es das sowiese. Warum, weil man sich quasi im Ausland aufgehalten hat. Naja die Gesetzgebungsdiscuss ist totaler Quatsch !


----------



## Lillyan (25. Juni 2008)

Naja, ich denke man kann hier so viel deutsches Recht zitieren wie man will (solange es nicht Anwälte sind die sich mit dem Internetrecht auskennen bzw. mit virtuellen Waren interessiert es mich eh recht wenig), hier bestimmt halt nunmal in erster Linie Blizzard und die AGBs. Wenn man also keinen Anwalt einschalten will wird man sich dem beugen müssen, was der GM der ihn anschreibt ihm sagt.


----------



## SixtenF (25. Juni 2008)

Sempai02 schrieb:


> ...Es handelt sich hier um ein Spiel und die Richter und Anwälte werden den TE auslachen,wenn er wegen so einem Kleinkram vor Gericht zieht.
> ...



kind du weisst gar nicht was richter und anwaelte den ganzen tag machen die streiten sich teilweise bis zum bgh um die portokosten eier briefmarke :-)

es geht da ja nicht unbedingt um den wert des gegenstandes sondern darum recht zu bekommen. ok bei 9000g wird es warscheinlich wegen geringfuegigkeit eingestellt. dann kann man aber noch nen grundsatzurteil draus machen :-)


----------



## Destilatus (25. Juni 2008)

LOL :> wie ich dich mal garnicht beneide 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## bogus666 (25. Juni 2008)

Mumble schrieb:


> In Falle eines Einschreitens, würde wohl der andere das (zu unrecht) erhaltene Gold abgeben müssen...
> Nur dann wäre ein Einschreiten sinnvoll, da er ja unrechtmäßig ans Gold gekommen ist... Also warum sollte er es dann behalten dürfen?
> 
> Eine Partei geht leer aus, so oder so...



Was denn wenn der andere, der die Traenke fuer 9000g verkauft hat, diese 9000 Gold schon wieder anderweitig ausgegeben hat?


----------



## rotti08 (25. Juni 2008)

domes schrieb:


> Die Wahrscheinlichkeit, daß es sich um ein Versehen seitens des Einstellers gehandelt hat ist sehr, sehr gering und von jemandem der sozusagen professionell übers AH betrügt, wirst Du keine Einsicht erwarten können. Insofern bleibt Dir nur der Versuch dein Gold über ein Ticket wieder zu bekommen. Schaden kann es nicht das auszuprobieren.
> 
> Ansonsten kannst Du dich immernoch damit trösten, daß es Spielgeld ist. Es gibt genug Leute, denen durch Betrügereien derartige Summen im RL "abhanden" kommen. Mein Beileid.


warum sollte es betrug sein, er macht halt auch im spiel freie Marktwirtschaft, wer es kauft iss ebend selber schuld, kein GM der welt wird diesen kauf rückgängig machen, blizzard sollte lieber etwas ändern das man nicht ständig soviel gold mit rumschleppen muss,z.b. das man etwas in der bank einlagern kann ,oder das eine abfrage kommt bei einer bestimmten kaufpreishöhe wie beim eintauschen der hero-marken ob man das wirklich will.


----------



## Milivoje (25. Juni 2008)

ist das eine klasse community: ich glaube, jeder kann sich in etwa vorstellen, wie der TE sich gefühlt hat, als er bemerkt hat, was er da grad eben für nen fitch gemacht hat. es wundert mich, dass er nicht erstmal den monitor eingeschlagen hat.
na ja, jedenfalls ist es dann nun wirklich ne erbärmliche leistung, dann noch auf seiner fehlleistung rumzutrmpeln und wi e wild zu posten "dummheit muss bestraft werden"..... 
mein vollstes mitgefühl hat der TE. sein gold is weg, der andere wird nen teufel tun und es zurück geben. zumindest hat der TE damit eine sehr teure lektion gelernt und wird in zukunft äußerst penibel jinschauen, wie teuer in item im AH wirklich ist. vermutlich wird er den preis solange gegenchecken, bis ein anderer das ding gekauft hat^^.

ach ja, und jegliche verweise auf §138  BGB sind nett gemeint, aber leider verfehlt.


----------



## Shadowstar79 (25. Juni 2008)

wünsche dir viel erfolg das du dein Gold wiederbekommst... halte uns auf jedenfall auf den Laufenden ! Is ja wohl ne Dreckigkeit sowas... 9000 G ....

@rotti08 blizzard sollte lieber etwas ändern das man nicht ständig soviel gold mit rumschleppen muss,z.b. das man etwas in der bank einlagern kann ,oder das eine abfrage kommt bei einer bestimmten kaufpreishöhe wie beim eintauschen der hero-marken ob man das wirklich will.


 voll und ganz deiner meinung !


----------



## Mumble (25. Juni 2008)

bogus666 schrieb:


> Was denn wenn der andere, der die Traenke fuer 9000g verkauft hat, diese 9000 Gold schon wieder anderweitig ausgegeben hat?



Naja, ich würde mal sagen, dass man bei WoW alles rückgängig machen kann... Wenn er sich z.B. nen Epic-Flugmount geholt hat --> weg

Hat er von nem anderen Spieler etwas gekauft, kann man ihm auch diesen Gegenstand wieder entfernen...


Wenn rauskommen sollte, dass der Verkauf nicht legal im Sinne von Blizz  war, können die schon was machen...



P.s.: Ich bin aber der Meinung, dass alles in Ordnung ist... Käufer war bereit die Tränke für 9000 G zu verkaufen und der Käufer hat zwei (!) Mal den Kauf bestätigt...


----------



## Slavery (25. Juni 2008)

Da kann man rein gar nichts machen...is Pech...aber du könntest es mal mit Satzzeichen versuchen....


----------



## MaddyM (25. Juni 2008)

> oder das eine abfrage kommt bei einer bestimmten kaufpreishöhe wie beim eintauschen der hero-marken ob man das wirklich will.



Dafür gibt es tatsächlich ein Addon, ich glaube es ist im Auctioneer enthalten, dort kann man einstellen ab welcher Kaufpreishöhe ein Bestätigungsfenster auftauchen soll...

@TE tut mir leid um dein Gold, muss nen harter Schock gewesen sein


----------



## Zoarg (25. Juni 2008)

Also wenn ihr euch schon auf das deutsche Recht beruft .. dann nehmt doch einfach das 2 wöchige Rückgaberecht in Anspruch .. innerhalb von 2 Wochen solltest das bemerkt haben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Und ich denke einfach, dass Leute die es nötig haben in einem Spiel andere Mitspieler derartig über den Tisch zu ziehen, sich lieber mit etwas anderem beschäftigen sollten.. vielleicht mit Sandburgen bauen oder sowas. Da tun se keinem Weh und die frische Luft könnte gut tun. Also so schwer isses nu auch net sich bei WoW Gold zu beschaffen... Und wer das nich kann, kann auch mit 9k Gold nich viel anfangen!


----------



## rotti08 (25. Juni 2008)

in der zeit wo er hier rumheult .hätte er schon lange nen gm anschreiben können,und das sofort nach dem Kauf,dann hätte er nicht sein Leid klagen müssen sondern nen Ergebnis posten.


----------



## riggedi (25. Juni 2008)

bogus666 schrieb:


> Was denn wenn der andere, der die Traenke fuer 9000g verkauft hat, diese 9000 Gold schon wieder anderweitig ausgegeben hat?


Dann wird derjenige dazu verdonnert bis zum Ende seiner Mitgliedschaft in WoW Magieerfüllte Phiolen zu putzen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
@ TE: Du hast mein absolutes Beileid. Zwar ist mir so etwas derbes noch nicht passiert, aber dennoch kenn ich solche Situationen. Also beim Übertreten der Schwelle ins AH auf jeden Fall alle Sinne einschalten.

PS: Und die 2 Heilpötte schön langsam trinken, dann hast du mehr von  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Riggedi


----------



## Makata (25. Juni 2008)

> ...aber du könntest es mal mit Satzzeichen versuchen....



Das hilft ihm natürlich sehr bei seinem Vorhaben sein Gold zurück zubekommen...


----------



## Chillers (25. Juni 2008)

Melonix schrieb:


> Hi leute frage an euch habe gestern im ah in if einen gegenstand Gekauft. Und zwar waren es 2 Heiltränke so habe aber nur die 9 gold im auge gehabt was die hätten kosten sollen aber es waren 9000 gold  habe nicht drauf geachtet weil 2 heiltränke bitte euch so habe den spieler angeschrieben aber komt nix zurück kan man da was machen....
> 
> 
> 
> Ps...ich war sehr dummmm Heullllll.....



Au weia!
Hast mein Mitgefühl..... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ich hab´mal den Fehler gemacht, haufenweise Adamantitpatronen für 1 Gold! im AH zu kaufen.....leider war´s
kein stack, sondern immer nur eine Patrone..... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Habe zwar nur 25 G in den Sand gesetzt, aber mich trotzdem geärgert und beim GM nachgefragt....

Der meinte nur, das Verhalten des Anbieters sei zwar grenzwertig, aber im Rahmen von Blizz. Handelsbedingungen
der Spieler untereinander....und ich sollte halt in Zukunft zweimal lesen.

In Deinem Fall insistiere trotzdem, 9000 G sind kein Pappenstiel.

Viel Glück  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mumble (25. Juni 2008)

riggedi schrieb:


> Dann wird derjenige dazu verdonnert bis zum Ende seiner Mitgliedschaft in WoW Magieerfüllte Phiolen zu putzen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Herrlich!
Dein Beitrag hat mich sehr erheitert, vielen Dank! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Horez (25. Juni 2008)

hups na da würde ich mich aber auch ärgern ;D 

aber leider kann mann da nix machen 
augen auf beim eier äh heiltränkekauf


----------



## EspCap (25. Juni 2008)

Omg, da bist ja echt blöd dran... Aber ich fürchte auch dass du da nimmer dran kommst : / Aber es kann auch anders laufen, ich hab mal 5 Gehärtete Adamantitrohre für 10 g (Wären wohl so.. 300g aufwärts wert) im Ah gefunden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Moktheshock (25. Juni 2008)

Mir is das mal mit Teufelslotus passiert^^

Stück 40g

und so beim durchklicken hab ich ausversehen dann auch einen für 400g gekauft^^

naja pech das hat man in ner stunde locker wieder reingefarmt


----------



## Milivoje (25. Juni 2008)

Zoarg schrieb:


> Also wenn ihr euch schon auf das deutsche Recht beruft .. dann nehmt doch einfach das 2 wöchige Rückgaberecht in Anspruch .. innerhalb von 2 Wochen solltest das bemerkt haben
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




haustürgeschäft?


----------



## riggedi (25. Juni 2008)

Mumble schrieb:


> Herrlich!
> Dein Beitrag hat mich sehr erheitert, vielen Dank!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


NP - leider fällt mir sowas immer nur dann ein, wenn ich nüchtern bin... ach scheiss drauf: Prost!

Riggedi


----------



## DreiHaare (25. Juni 2008)

Melonix schrieb:


> Hi leute frage an euch habe gestern im ah in if einen gegenstand Gekauft. Und zwar waren es 2 Heiltränke so habe aber nur die 9 gold im auge gehabt was die hätten kosten sollen aber es waren 9000 gold  habe nicht drauf geachtet weil 2 heiltränke bitte euch so habe den spieler angeschrieben aber komt nix zurück kan man da was machen....
> 
> 
> 
> Ps...ich war sehr dummmm Heullllll.....



Mal ganz davon abgesehen, dass ich deinen Themen keinen Glauben mehr schenke...für intelligent halte ich dich wirklich nicht.


----------



## terrorkraut (25. Juni 2008)

Nyxon schrieb:


> GM anschreiben,
> die machen den kauf rückgängig (Früher haben sie es bei mir aufjedenfall mal gemacht)



Das stimmt keinenfalls, ein GM kann und darf einen Kauf nicht rückgängig machen, das war weder früher noch heute so!


----------



## Sonsbecker (25. Juni 2008)

hautürgeschäft? nein

er meint bestimmt das 14-täge rücktrittsrecht ohne angabe von gründen bei online-einkäufen.

aber mal ehrlich - soll ich jedesmal einen juristen zu rate ziehen wenn ich einen gegenstand im AH anbiete oder kaufe?

ich plädiere für das addon WotLK für den neuen Beruf des "Handelsjuristen". dieser kann dann gegen kohle geschäfte rückgängig machen und erhält dafür eine provision in höhe von 5% der kaufsumme :-))


----------



## Laaron (25. Juni 2008)

Jenny84 schrieb:


> bei uns kommt das auch vor
> meist ist das wenn einer von seinem allibankchar an seinen hordebankchar geld schicken will oder halt umgekehrt





Aber das müsst man in bb etc. amchen und ich denke nicht das er da geschaut hat wenn er sich mit 70 tränke kaufen will ^^


----------



## Xilibili (25. Juni 2008)

Pech den Typen anmeckern oder nen GM anschreiben


----------



## Zoarg (25. Juni 2008)

Sonsbecker schrieb:


> hautürgeschäft? nein
> 
> er meint bestimmt das 14-täge rücktrittsrecht ohne angabe von gründen bei online-einkäufen.
> 
> ...


Hehe das könnte sich lohnen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und ja das meinte ich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Bin nich so arg bewandert in Rechtsfragen. Find die ganze Diskussion recht amüsant, wobei mir der TE etwas leid tut da ich selbst son Schussel bin dem sowas passieren könnte (aber gott sei dank nicht passiert is)...


----------



## unforgotten (25. Juni 2008)

Sonsbecker schrieb:


> ich plädiere für das addon WotLK für den neuen Beruf des "Handelsjuristen". dieser kann dann gegen kohle geschäfte rückgängig machen und erhält dafür eine provision in höhe von 5% der kaufsumme :-))




... gute idee.. und dazu als rasse murlock, dann kannst du geger mit abmahnungen, unterhaltsforderungen und mahnverfahren ( alles als dots) langsam killen und per einstweiliger verfügung (anstelle von fear) von dir fern halten,




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



rüstungsset- "des teufels advokat"  *gg*


----------



## Milivoje (25. Juni 2008)

unforgotten schrieb:


> ... gute idee.. und dazu als rasse murlock, dann kannst du geger mit abmahnungen, unterhaltsforderungen und mahnverfahren ( alles als dots) langsam killen und per einstweiliger verfügung (anstelle von fear) von dir fern halten,
> 
> 
> 
> ...




soso, in deinen augen sind juristen also murlocs.... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sonsbecker (25. Juni 2008)

unforgotten schrieb:


> ... gute idee.. und dazu als rasse murlock, dann kannst du geger mit abmahnungen, unterhaltsforderungen und mahnverfahren ( alles als dots) langsam killen und per einstweiliger verfügung (anstelle von fear) von dir fern halten,
> 
> 
> 
> ...



leider dauert es aber nach der eingabe bei der instanz die über den fall zu entscheiden hat, mind. 2 wochen und der gekillte murlock hat dann noch ein einspruchsrecht, d.h. der dir zugewiesene kill wird dir wieder entzogen und der posthum klagende murlock in den vorherigen stand versetzt.


----------



## yaRealy (25. Juni 2008)

zuter29 schrieb:


> sollte wer sich auf rl beziehen ist das mit den 9000 gold betrug und der vertrag ist nichtig man kann nicht jeden betrag für jede ware verlangen zumindest wiegesagt nicht im rl.darum würde ich schon den gm anschreiben.fakt ist einfach es wäre legal wenn du dafür 25 gold bezahlt hättest aber wenn der betrag über dem doppelten seinens tatsächlichen wertes liegt ist der kauf ungültig!



oida wenn ich so nen geistigen dünnpfiff les denk ich mir echt, du solltest nochmal in die schule gehen und versuchen Deinen IQ mindestens zu verdoppeln.
schreibst du auch nen gm an wenn du siehst das person yxz von person blabla gekillt wurd und zeigst blabla beim gm dann des mordes an wie im rl auch oder son kram?
oder wenn en schurke taschendiebstahl bei nem mob macht?
alter komm ma auf dich selbst klar wow != rl und kauf dir bissl hirn.

@TE: Selbst schuld, mach das nächste ma die Augen auf. Den unterschied zwischen der Zahl 9 und 9000 sollte man selbst als 8jähriger scho bestens kennen.
Dein Gold wirst Du definitiv nie wieder sehen. Ticket wird Dir auch überhaupt nix bringen, ausser viell ein ironisches "Tut mir leid, blablabla, Mögest Du schon bald Deinen Goldvorrat wieder aufgefüllt haben, blablabla" vom GM or so


----------



## maddrax (25. Juni 2008)

Makata schrieb:


> Es gibt auch noch Menschen mit Anstand.
> Ja ich weiß, du wärst einer der damit sofort abhauen würde und kein Gewissen hat.
> Aber es gibt auch noch andere Menschen.
> 
> ...




Sry aber wenn ich 10.000€ + finden würde, würde ich ohne mit der Wimper zu zucken das Geld behalten. Versteh mich nicht falsch, ich würde niemals andere Leute bestehlen aber wenn das Geld auf der Str. liegen würde und keiner sich darum kümmert, wäre es sofort bei mir.

Bin ich deswegen ein Egoist? 


Auf der anderen Seite gehe ich regelmäßig zum Blutspenden und habe mich auch als Rückenmarkspender registrieren lassen und würde sofort spenden wenn es sein muß.


Bevor man andere verurteilt, sollte man sich mit den Menschen genauer befassen. 


Topic: Öhm Rückgaberecht? Leute ihr könnt doch das deutsche Recht nicht *vollständig* auf das Spiel anwenden. Dann bräuchte man auch seine AGB. Diese muß natürlich auch für den Käufer jeder Zeit Aufrufbar sein. Der TE hat halt nicht richtig gelesen und nun hat er halt ganz einfach Pech. Die Preise werden alle der Reihe nach sortiert, d.h. er muß sich das letzte Angebot auf der Letzten Seite gesucht haben. Und wenn nur ein Angebot auf dem Markt wäre, dann würde einem doch die 9000 ins Auge springen.

Aber sehe es positiv, du wirst ab jetzt bestimmt ALLES genau lesen, egal ob ingame oder im rl. und das ist ja auch schon was. Übrigens noch ein gz an den Verkäufer. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Arthas Menethil (25. Juni 2008)

Augen auf beim Eierkauf! Selbst schuld, man muss bei so hohen summer sogar BESTÄTIGEN! Nächstes mal machst deine Augen auf.


----------



## unforgotten (25. Juni 2008)

Milivoje schrieb:


> soso, in deinen augen sind juristen also murlocs....
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




naja einen murloc mit nem anzug , nem aktenkoffer in der schildhand , der mit klageschriften nach dir wirft stelle ich mir lustig vor.. zumal die laute die der murloc von sich gibt hört sich sehr nach juristen-sprache an   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Leox (25. Juni 2008)

OH naja das is bisl doof ^^ aber ich meinte ich hab mal gehört das man so fehlkäufe die wirklich bisl extrem sind auch bei einem gm melden kann.. naja zumindest bei heiltränken für 9k gold werden deine chanchen gut stehen denkt ich.. der gm wird den anderen net gleich bannen oder so aber darauf hinweisen das is nicht nett ist *gg* naja viel glück


----------



## riggedi (25. Juni 2008)

Sonsbecker schrieb:


> ich plädiere für das addon WotLK für den neuen Beruf des "Handelsjuristen". dieser kann dann gegen kohle geschäfte rückgängig machen und erhält dafür eine provision in höhe von 5% der kaufsumme :-))


Sehr geil! Und die Krit-Rate seines Juristenhammers ist abhängig vom Prozentwert seiner Gewinnmarge  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Riggedi


----------



## Duplexhammer (25. Juni 2008)

Hey viele schöne Kommentare wie " selbst Schuld"...

Ich denke das weiß der TE durchaus das er Mist gebaut hat und das muss hier nun nicht diskutiert werden. Mein Mitleid hat er zumindest, auch wenn ich mir schwer vorstellen kann wie man sich da so verklicken kann. Also einen GM anschreiben und schauen was dabei rauskommt. Die GMs haben schon ihre Möglichkeiten und Handlungsfreiheiten, je nach GM mag es jabei so offensichtlichen Wucher was bringen. Ich drück  zumindest die Daumen.

BTW.: Für die BGB Diskutierer, vielleicht mal § 119 in Betracht ziehen wonach das Geschäft ex ante nichtig wäre.

Einen angenehmen Tag noch,

Duplex


----------



## yilmo (25. Juni 2008)

die server solln ma on kommen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sunny* (25. Juni 2008)

Oje, da tut schon das lesen weh....
9000g man das ist viel. ich wünsche dir das du davon was wiedersiehst.

lg sintara


----------



## Fourfinger (25. Juni 2008)

Slavery schrieb:


> Da kann man rein gar nichts machen...is Pech...aber du könntest es mal mit Satzzeichen versuchen....




..da is er ja wieder der 19jährige Deutschlehrer  loool "aber du könntest es mal mit Satzzeichen versuchen" < sowas kannst dir echt sparen! 

 topic

..mein Beileid haste auf jeden Fall TE.. Mir ist das mit einer lvl30 Hose passiert( waren nur 25g)... aber irgendwie kann ich es nicht glauben das dir kein GM hilft (wissen tu ich es nicht)

..probier es auf jeden Fall!!  viel Glück 

PS: ein RL vergleich is ja wohl mehr als sinnlos


----------



## Fatally (25. Juni 2008)

omg 9k weg das ist genauso schlimm wie im rl geld zuverlieren nur das man sich da über geringere Geldsummen aufregt^^ man muss halt die farmzeit berechnen die man dafür hatte....o0 *Man gut ich habe einen guten Überblick*


----------



## Z3rg1 (25. Juni 2008)

Melonix schrieb:


> Hi leute frage an euch habe gestern im ah in if einen gegenstand Gekauft. Und zwar waren es 2 Heiltränke so habe aber nur die 9 gold im auge gehabt was die hätten kosten sollen aber es waren 9000 gold  habe nicht drauf geachtet weil 2 heiltränke bitte euch so habe den spieler angeschrieben aber komt nix zurück kan man da was machen....
> 
> 
> 
> Ps...ich war sehr dummmm Heullllll.....




Ah wie geil sry für 9000 gold muss mann im Ah schon nach Preise Achten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 also wie gesagt mann kann nicht mehr Rückgängig machen kauf ist kauf 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Leox (25. Juni 2008)

terrorkraut schrieb:


> Das stimmt keinenfalls, ein GM kann und darf einen Kauf nicht rückgängig machen, das war weder früher noch heute so!



nujaaaa ^^

gms dürfen vielleicht den handel nicht rückgängig machen aber sie dürfen den spieler daraus hinweisen das es scheisse ist das für 9000g ins ah zu tun...
es gibt viel was gms anscheinend net machen düfen aber es passiert ab und zu.. ^^
ich hab mal einen gm gefragt wie das ist und er hat mir einfach gesagt sie haben regeln wie in der bibel.. wie man sie umsetzt ist die sache des gms.. ^^
naja so sachen wie lvl up ohne grund ist schon verboten nehm ich ma stark an aber zb
war bei mir ne quest verbuggt.. bin paar mal gestorben hab dann nen gm ticket geschrieben..
nach 30 minuten hat mich der gm zum questmob geportet, selbstverständlich waren alle anderen mobs rund um schon tot *gg* 
als ich die gleiche quest vorher schonmal probiert hab mit gm ticket etc hat der gm mir gesagt er kann mir nicht helfen.. =P

naja cucu ^^

~Leox


----------



## NaturalDesaster (25. Juni 2008)

Nyxon schrieb:


> GM anschreiben,
> die machen den kauf rückgängig (Früher haben sie es bei mir aufjedenfall mal gemacht)



machen sie inzwischen auf jeden fall nicht mehr. Jeder muss aufpassen was er macht und worauf er bietet... hatte damals auch nen fehler aber da ging es nur um 200 gold. Anschreiben und auf vernunft hoffen ist das beste. doch ich glaube nicht dran, das du es zurück bekommst.

Schreib es als tueres lehrgeld ab, so schmerzhaft es auch ist. Es war schliesslich ein gültiger handel... da ist jeder GM machtlos gegen und darf nicht eingreifen


----------



## Reollyn (25. Juni 2008)

jetzt hat er ja schon sein epic flugmount 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Brutus Warhammer (25. Juni 2008)

GM anschreiben, Verkäufernamen, Zeitpunkt, Item mitteilen.
Auch wenn die meisten denken es wäre lustig auf Fehlklicks im AH zu hoffen, zählt es lt. GM als Betrug und wird genauso gewertet.

Der Fehler der meisten betrogenen ist einfach nur das sie sich scheuen es zu melden.

Hatte solche Fälle schon im Bekanntenkreis, GM Meldung hat auf jeden Fall immer was gebracht. ALLERDINGS sollte man sowas natürlich zeitnah melden nicht 10 Wochen später


----------



## Acylés (25. Juni 2008)

@ jenny 84 wie soll des gehn gold vom horde bankchar zumm allibankchar schikcen ??


----------



## shaxor (25. Juni 2008)

Dein Gold ist zu 100% weg,
hatte auch mal so ein Fehler gemacht und den Betrag übersehen,
anstatt 50s 50g bezahlt so was passiert mal aber rückgängig kannste so was nicht mehr machen...
Aber hey,der wo die Kohle für denMisst bekommt,der wird sich echt freuen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Stricker810 (25. Juni 2008)

Ich glaube nicht das du eine chance hast das gold wieder zu bekommen.


P.s boa 9k gold für 2 heiltränke^^


----------



## Xall13 (25. Juni 2008)

einfach pech gehabt.
nächtes mal 2 mal hinschauen, aber aus fehlern lernt man ja auch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 immer positiv denken


----------



## Lákjín/Matze (25. Juni 2008)

OVER 9000???????????

http://youtube.com/watch?v=17zNW-wz35E&feature=related





btw:gimp xD


----------



## Theradiox (25. Juni 2008)

domes schrieb:


> Die Wahrscheinlichkeit, daß es sich um ein Versehen seitens des Einstellers gehandelt hat ist sehr, sehr gering und von jemandem der sozusagen professionell übers AH betrügt, wirst Du keine Einsicht erwarten können. Insofern bleibt Dir nur der Versuch dein Gold über ein Ticket wieder zu bekommen. Schaden kann es nicht das auszuprobieren.
> 
> Ansonsten kannst Du dich immernoch damit trösten, daß es Spielgeld ist. Es gibt genug Leute, denen durch Betrügereien derartige Summen im RL "abhanden" kommen. Mein Beileid.




Tja, Pech aber das er nicht betrogen wurde!!! Die Preise stehen ja da und wer nicht richtig schaut hat Pech gehabt.


----------



## CritYou (25. Juni 2008)

Oh das is böse!!! 
Is mir auch mal passiert hab Grau schultern für nenn Twik gekauft dachte 90S dabei stand da 90G,
habs auch nicht wieder bekommen.


----------



## Valiel (25. Juni 2008)

Wie kann man denn so dämlich sein und 9k gold im AH fenster nicht von 9 gold unterscheiden. Also wenns bei mir aufm Server auch so Idioten gibt, dann probier ich das gleich mal aus. 

Hoffentlich bekommst dein Gold nicht wieder. 

~.~


----------



## Shadowcloud89 (25. Juni 2008)

Der Junge der die Heiltränke für 9k Gold ins Ah setzt wird sich schon was dabei gedacht haben.. warum sollte er das Gold zurück geben? Jeder is selbst dafür verantwortlich was er kauft^^ Da hilft weder ein GM, noch die Gildenleitung des Verkäufers oder ihm hinterher zu rennen & Mobs wegzukillen..


----------



## Shadowcloud89 (25. Juni 2008)

Btw is das hinterherrennen noch die lächerlichste Lösung jemanden zu zwingen das Gold zurückzugeben^^ Der Verkäufer hat nichts unrechtes getan 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Seelenwalzer (25. Juni 2008)

Acylés schrieb:


> @ jenny 84 wie soll des gehn gold vom horde bankchar zumm allibankchar schikcen ??



hi, das funktioniert so das du etwas blödes wie zb ne leichte feder für 100 oder auch 1000 gold ins ah von bootybay-beutebucht einstellst. dann mußt du einen freund von der hordeseite fragen ob er es für dich kauft und du kannst es ihm aber nur auf der alli seite zurück geben. aber alleine bei 500 gold habe ich 90 gold zinsen bezahlt an blizz.


----------



## Brutus Warhammer (25. Juni 2008)

Theradiox schrieb:


> Tja, Pech aber das er nicht betrogen wurde!!! Die Preise stehen ja da und wer nicht richtig schaut hat Pech gehabt.



Ob es da steht ist in diesem Fall irrelevant. Der Verkäufer hat wissentlich ein Angebot erstellt das nur dieses Ziel haben konnte. Und wie gesagt, die GMs sehen sowas nicht als Kavalliersdelikt sondern handeln da relativ prompt. Bei kleinen Beträgen ist dies etwas anders, aber in so krassen Fällen hab ich noch nicht ein einziges Mal gehört das ein Verkäufer dafür nicht zur Rechenschaft gezogen wurde und ich kenne einige dieser Fälle.


----------



## Annovella (25. Juni 2008)

MrBrowni schrieb:


> haste wohl leider Pech gehabt... so dinge stehen bei uns auch öfters im AH.... muss man schon genau drauf achten




Japp, da kann man nichts machen ausser dran bleiben und ihn fragen ob er es dir zurueckgeben kann.

Das ist aber EIN Grund warum ich mein gesamtes Gold(ausser G für reppkosten) immer auf meiner Gildenbank lagere, da solche Scherzartikel oft im AH.


----------



## G@cko (25. Juni 2008)

Ich denke doch mal das du da jemanden einen großen gefallen getan hast :-)
Ich denke ja das sich da jemand etwas Gold von einem nennen wir es "Schummelaccount" auf seinen Mainaccount "überweisen wollte.
Der Main stellt 2 Heiltränke rein loggt um und der "schummler" kauft sie für 9K Gold. Nun kann er sich freuen das er das geld von dir bekommen hat :-)


----------



## Herr_mann (25. Juni 2008)

ich hab mal bei einem typ eine waffe für 1500g gekauft. ich handel ihn an und er legt die waffe in das handelsfenster und tipt zusätzlich noch ins "gold" fenster 1500g ein und klickt auf handeln

also klick ich auch auf handeln und hatte die waffe PLUS 1500g im inventar. 

hm erst mal breit gegrinst und abgewartet was passiert...hätte ja auch gleich ausloggen können...naja um es kurz zu machen: er hat mich angewhispert und meinte das er jetzt wohl mist gebaut hat...

ich hab ihm dann seine 1500g zurückgegeben und die waffe bezahlt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gnomthebest (25. Juni 2008)

der verkäufer hat die tränke mit absicht für 9000 gold ins ah getan - warum sollte er dir dann etwas zurückschicken?

is pech - aber deine schuld


----------



## Ghodi (25. Juni 2008)

Wozu zur Hölle kommt die nervende extra Anchfrage ob man wirklich diesen Betrag für diesen Gegenstand bezahlen möchte?

Ich hoffe auf ein Trollversuch da die Server noch Off sid, ansonsten Gute Nacht Deutschland...


----------



## Kankru (25. Juni 2008)

Kawock schrieb:


> Einer aus meiner Gilde ist das auch mal passiert, da hat er Ihn verfogt, er hat Ihm dreitage lang die Mobs vor der Nase geklaut im Rotkammgebirge, irgendwann hat er Ihm das Geld gegeben....
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Wer verkauft den noch mit den Hauptchars, für sowas gibts Bankchars - da nützt das verfolgen nix^^


----------



## theduke666 (25. Juni 2008)

Kez schrieb:


> meine Wenigkeit wurde gestern auch um 2500 G erleichtert ...


Jo, Cool.
Dann müsste ich ja mit Dir und dem TE schon bei 11500 Plus sein, gestern.
Kann gerade nicht schauen, weil die Server down sind.
Aber Danke, und ich hoffe, die Heiltränke schmecken euch auch!


----------



## Duplexhammer (25. Juni 2008)

Acylés schrieb:


> @ jenny 84 wie soll des gehn gold vom horde bankchar zumm allibankchar schikcen ??



Nun schicken geht das nicht, aber versuch es doch mal über ein neutrales Auktionshaus in BB, etc.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Aber Pssst.


----------



## Gnomthebest (25. Juni 2008)

Brutus schrieb:


> Ob es da steht ist in diesem Fall irrelevant. Der Verkäufer hat wissentlich ein Angebot erstellt das nur dieses Ziel haben konnte. Und wie gesagt, die GMs sehen sowas nicht als Kavalliersdelikt sondern handeln da relativ prompt. Bei kleinen Beträgen ist dies etwas anders, _aber in so krassen Fällen hab ich noch nicht ein einziges Mal gehört das ein Verkäufer dafür nicht zur Rechenschaft gezogen wurde_ und ich kenne einige dieser Fälle.



du meinst es ist _verboten_ 2 heiltränke für 9k gold ins ah zu stellen?

lol?!

hab ich was falsch verstanden? erklärungsbedarf


----------



## Ghodi (25. Juni 2008)

Ich habe auch noch nie von einem Fall gehört wo ein Polizist einer Kuh nicht das Hirn weggeschossen hat, weil es ihn angemuht hat. -.-

Das sind formulierungen hier...


----------



## Urengroll (25. Juni 2008)

3. Beitrag zu diesem Fred


Nach mehrmaligen überlegen würde ich auf jedenfall meine Rechtschutzversicherung in Anspruch nehmen. Zur Not klagt man sich das Gold wieder ein, da man mehrer Stunden dafür verbacht hat, es zu bekommen. 
Dann würde ich die Gildenmember anweisen, den Char solange zu Nerven, bis er das Gold wieder Freilwiilig mit Zinsen zurück zahlt. Es KANN ja nicht sein, das es so etwas gibt.
Desweiteren würde ich Blizzard verklagen, das die soeetwas überhaupt zulassen.
Ich würde außerdem ein Ticket eröffnen und den GM befehlen, das man mir das Gold wieder geben soll.
Sollten diese Maßnahmen keinen Erfolg erzielen, so würde ich lachend hinter einem Zug springen.


----------



## peeck (25. Juni 2008)

zuter29 schrieb:


> sollte wer sich auf rl beziehen ist das mit den 9000 gold betrug und der vertrag ist nichtig man kann nicht jeden betrag für jede ware verlangen zumindest wiegesagt nicht im rl.darum würde ich schon den gm anschreiben.fakt ist einfach es wäre legal wenn du dafür 25 gold bezahlt hättest aber wenn der betrag über dem doppelten seinens tatsächlichen wertes liegt ist der kauf ungültig!



RL? Also die meisten Käufer / Verkäufer im Spiel sind nicht Volljährig, da wären solche Geschäfte eh nicht wirksam. Auch ist es bei höheren Beträge normal, einen Vertrag zu unterschreiben. Ein Verkauf per Handschlag ist zwar nach dem Gesetzt gültig, aber bei solch "hohen" Beträgen würde das schon die Skepsis des Richters hervorrufen und man muss sich den Verdacht des Betruges gefallen lassen. Und Aspekte wie Sittenwidrigkeit - spiele auch klar eine Rolle. 

Also da das Spiel für Kinder ab 12 gedacht ist - und Blizz bedacht ist, seine junge Kundschaft zu schützen. Sollte man einfach mal die Argumentation versuchen, das man ja gar nicht wusste das es in dem Spiel möglich ist - so einfach die Leute zu betrügen und das doch auch in der noch kürzlich gelesene Anleitung nichts dazu drin steht.. ^^ 

HF & GL


----------



## Duplexhammer (25. Juni 2008)

Ghodi schrieb:


> Ich habe auch noch nie von einem Fall gehört *wo* ein Polizist einer Kuh nicht das Hirn weggeschossen hat, weil *es *ihn angemuht hat. -.-
> 
> Das sind *f*ormulierungen hier...




Ich habe auch noch nie von einem Fall gehört in dem ein Polizist einer Kuh nicht das Hirn weggeschossen hat, weil sie ihn angemuht hat. -.-

Das sind Schreibweisen hier...

Wer schon anfängt über Formulierungen zu flamen... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TiReD.BuT.SexY (25. Juni 2008)

Meiner Meinung nach ist das nen eindeutiger Täuschungsversuch vom Verkäufer gewesen !

Probiers einfach mal beim GM, ich drück dir die Daumen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Trullinchen (25. Juni 2008)

@TE

Dumm gelaufen. GM sollte eigentlich helfen können.
Ob im positiven oder negativen Sinne sei mal dahin gestellt.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

@ allgemein

Persönlich empfinde ich es schon als vorsätzliche arglistige Täuschung.

Vorsatz = 9000g und nicht 9g
Arglist = Massen - ITM im AH um zu verschleiern

Glaub bei Blizz in den AGB`s was über erschleichen von ... usw. gelesen zu haben.

Nun ja, als Schneider kaufe ich Netherstoff in Massen im AH.
Würde mir so ein Fall unterkommen, würde ich mich auch an einen GM wenden.

Was lernen wir daraus? 
Danksagung an das Addon Auctioneer.
Nun werde ich wieder doppelt beim shopping auf den Preis achten.

PS: Möge die Kaufroutine Euch nie einholen.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Denewardtor (25. Juni 2008)

Duplexhammer schrieb:


> Ich habe auch noch nie von einem Fall gehört in dem ein Polizist einer Kuh nicht das Hirn weggeschossen hat, weil sie ihn angemuht hat. -.-
> 
> Das sind Schreibweisen hier...
> 
> ...


Ich habe auch noch nie von einem Fall gehört*,* in dem ein Polizist einer Kuh nicht das Hirn weggeschossen hat, weil sie ihn angemuht hat. -.-

Das sind Schreibweisen hier...

Wer schon anfängt über Formulierungen zu flamen... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





JA, das musste sein  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## theduke666 (25. Juni 2008)

Urengroll schrieb:


> 3. Beitrag zu diesem Fred
> 
> 
> Nach mehrmaligen überlegen würde ich auf jedenfall meine Rechtschutzversicherung in Anspruch nehmen. Zur Not klagt man sich das Gold wieder ein...


R O F L

Da hat mal wieder einer eine Rechtschutzversicherung, lol.
Wie ich solche Mitbürger hasse.
Meistens sind die Hinweise auf eine vorhandene Rechtschutzversicherung (oh, ich zittere)
auch noch ein typischer Fall von selfowned.

So wie in diesem Fall:
Das "Gold" gehört Blizz.
Du kannst nichts einklagen, was Dir nicht gehört.
btw, als sinnvolles Beispiel, wenn Du bei ebay ein Auto für 200000 statt 20000 kaufst, und nicht zahlst...
...wirst DU die Rechtschutzversicherung des Anbieters zu spüren bekommen, und nicht andersherum.

-.-

edit: Roflagain, Ok, Ironie ERKANNT.
Nicht antworten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Isilrond (25. Juni 2008)

lol das dürfte der Thread sein der in kürzester Zeit die meisten Antworten hat...


----------



## Thoryia (25. Juni 2008)

b1ubb schrieb:


> 80g sind in 30 min gefarmt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Vor BC hast DU es geschafft, 80g in 30 Minuten zu farmen? ROFL.



zuter29 schrieb:


> TANKNIX
> völlig egal und wenn du es 100mal bestätigst ist es im rl ungültig!!!!


Schwachsinn. Bestes Beispiel Ebay. Da wurde schon ein Ferrari für einen Euro verkauft, weil der Verkäufer so blöd war und den Namen falsch geschrieben hat. Rechtlich einwandfrei und unanfechtbar, einzig auf Kulanz und weil es eben so an die große Glocke gehängt wurde kam der Kauf nicht zu stande.
Im Umgekehrten Fall auch, was meinst Du wieviele Volldeppen bei Ebay was ersteigern und dann nach Gebotsabgabe erst mitkriegen, das es VIEL zu teuer ist? Das ist völlig Wurst, denn solange in der Beschreibung ALLES drin steht liegt keine arglistige Täuschung vor, somit kommt ein einwandfreier und unanfechtbarer Kaufvertrag zu stande.
Aber schön wie hier wieder mal mit halbwissen geglänzt wird.

Zum TE: Mein Mitleid, aber Gold ist weg. Da gibt es kein wenn und aber.


----------



## salvi (25. Juni 2008)

gnahahahahahahahaha rechtsschutzversicherung junge du kommst ja ma null klar,sowas behindertes liest man selten.....
wegen wow gold...der anwalt ruft die jungs in weiß damit die dich mitnehmen!


----------



## theduke666 (25. Juni 2008)

salvi schrieb:


> gnahahahahahahahaha rechtsschutzversicherung junge du kommst ja ma null klar,sowas behindertes liest man selten.....


Noch einer....



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## celticfrost (25. Juni 2008)

auf jedenfall wissen jetzt alle, dass du 9k gold besessen hast  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Borberat (25. Juni 2008)

salvi schrieb:


> gnahahahahahahahaha rechtsschutzversicherung junge du kommst ja ma null klar,sowas behindertes liest man selten.....




LOL! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Den witz hast nicht verstanden oder ;?)

Komm spring hintern Zug dann wirst du auch nie wieder solche verwirrenden Sätze lesen müssen!


----------



## Denewardtor (25. Juni 2008)

salvi schrieb:


> gnahahahahahahahaha rechtsschutzversicherung junge du kommst ja ma null klar,sowas behindertes liest man selten.....
> wegen wow gold...der anwalt ruft die jungs in weiß damit die dich mitnehmen!


das geile daran ist ja, dass ALLES IN WOW Blizzeigentum ist ----> du hast kein Anspruch drauf, auch auf das Gold nicht 

DAS IST HART


----------



## Abiter (25. Juni 2008)

Auch wenns ein bissel spät kommt, man kann sich das Addon Auctioneer runterladen und installieren. Da gibts eine Sicherheitsabfrage, die bei einem Direktkauf von über 10gold ein Warnfenster erscheinen lässt.


----------



## theduke666 (25. Juni 2008)

Borberat schrieb:


> LOL!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Jetzt hast Du aber mal eine anständige Lawine losgetreten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gnomthebest (25. Juni 2008)

Thoryia schrieb:


> Schwachsinn. Bestes Beispiel Ebay. Da wurde schon ein Ferrari für einen Euro verkauft, weil der Verkäufer so blöd war und den Namen falsch geschrieben hat. Rechtlich einwandfrei und unanfechtbar, einzig auf Kulanz und weil es eben so an die große Glocke gehängt wurde kam der Kauf nicht zu stande.



wie lief das ab? hast du genauere infos? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


ingame etwas wie Kulanz oder Verständnis bei spielern vorauszusetzen ist grundsaätzlich falsch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


musste echt lachen als ich gelesen hab, dass einige ihr gold einklagen wollen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

kleiner tipp am rande: wie wärs mit AGB lesen?
btw: als ihr einen account gemacht habt habt ihr alle bestätigt, dass ihr die AGB gelesen habt - warum denken trotzdem viele, dass die charaktere und das gold in ihrem besiotz sind?!


----------



## Caveman1979 (25. Juni 2008)

Na das ist ja mal ein ding!

Was du machen kannst ist den vk mal anwispern wenn er net ist gibt er dir etwas wieder,sollte er es nicht tun pech gehabt!
Für solch einen fall gibts gar nix was du machen kannst außer aus dieser dummheit zulernen!

Dem vk kann hier wer drohen wer will ganz im gegenteil sollte es zu massiver belästiging kommen wie mobs dauer stehlen oder anderem kann er schritte einleiden die für euch einen bann nachziehen würden.

Also auf die antwort mit dem tip was gerichtliches zu unternehemen kann ich nur sagen!Muhahahaha
Dieser Tip kann nur von einem mega wichtigmann kommen oder einem armen Anwalt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Takirion (25. Juni 2008)

Vllt nen Tip für die Zukunft!

Ich habs so gemacht, damit mir sowas nicht passiert:

1. Genau hinschauen!
2. Ich hab mir nen Bankchar angelegt mit eigener Gildenbank an den ich regelmäßig Geld schicke sodass mein main mit Maximal 500g rumläuft.


 Es ist sicherer und hilft dir nicht so leichtfertig mit dem Geld umzugehen. Du hast eh Instant zugriff durch ingamepost.


----------



## Huti da real (25. Juni 2008)

Warum solltets du dein Gold zurück bekommen? Du hast den kaufpreis für ok empfundne und es gekauft...und das du 9000gold ausgegeben hats glaub ich dir nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

. Ich bitte dich..wieviele leute haben überhaupt über 5k gold.. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

! und du hast ebenemal so 9k ausgegeben?! Du kommst mir nicht gerade wien echter gamer mit ahnung vor der tatsächlich soviel Gold besitzt!! Das is doch nurn "ich brauche aufmerksamkeit thread!!"


----------



## Takirion (25. Juni 2008)

Vllt nen Tip für die Zukunft!

Ich habs so gemacht, damit mir sowas nicht passiert:

1. Genau hinschauen!
2. Ich hab mir nen Bankchar angelegt mit eigener Gildenbank an den ich regelmäßig Geld schicke sodass mein main mit Maximal 500g rumläuft.


 Es ist sicherer und hilft dir nicht so leichtfertig mit dem Geld umzugehen. Du hast eh Instant zugriff durch ingamepost.


----------



## Gnomthebest (25. Juni 2008)

Abiter schrieb:


> Auch wenns ein bissel spät kommt, man kann sich das Addon Auctioneer runterladen und installieren. Da gibts eine Sicherheitsabfrage, die bei einem Direktkauf von über 10gold ein Warnfenster erscheinen lässt.



und wenn neben einem artikel etwas wie "100000%" (auch noch in tiefrot) steht, dann sollte man auch mal drüber nachdenken was man grade macht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dark Guardian (25. Juni 2008)

Selber Schuld.

Wer lesen kann ist klar im Vorteil. Das ist echt DER Spruch schlechthin der in 99% aller Fälle in denen es um Dummheit geht zutrifft.

Eine absichtliche Täuschung ist nicht möglich da man im AH nichts verschleiern kann. Jeder kann alles wichtige lesen - und es gibt eine Sicherheitsfrage ob man besagten Gegenstand auch zu dem Preis kaufen mäöchte - um VERSEHEN zu vermeiden. Wer bei sowas genervt immer auf Ok klickt ist - Selber Schuld.

Dummheit gehört bestraft - ich würd mich bepissen vor Lachen wenn ich jetzt um 9k Gold reicher wäre.

Ich würde es auch nicht wieder hergeben, warum denn?


----------



## Devilyn (25. Juni 2008)

tja geilo^^

sei froh du hasd dem herren insgesamt vom einfachen reit mount bis zum epic flugmount alle geschenkt^^

kannsd stolz drauf sein^^ xD wenn er ein schurke oder so is kann er sich sogar noch Blendschlag kaufen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



und all das machst du möglich^^  RESTEPPE^^


----------



## nitro76 (25. Juni 2008)

Melonix schrieb:


> Hi leute frage an euch habe gestern im ah in if einen gegenstand Gekauft. Und zwar waren es 2 Heiltränke so habe aber nur die 9 gold im auge gehabt was die hätten kosten sollen aber es waren 9000 gold  habe nicht drauf geachtet weil 2 heiltränke bitte euch so habe den spieler angeschrieben aber komt nix zurück kan man da was machen....
> 
> 
> 
> Ps...ich war sehr dummmm Heullllll.....



das in IF erklärt alles ...


Für die HRODE!!!!!!!


----------



## theduke666 (25. Juni 2008)

nitro76 schrieb:


> das in IF erklärt alles ...
> 
> 
> Für die HRODE!!!!!!!


 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## servius1001 (25. Juni 2008)

glaub ich net FAKE


----------



## Thoryia (25. Juni 2008)

servius1001 schrieb:


> glaub ich net FAKE


Denk ich mittlerweile auch, der TE hat sich seit dem Erstellen nicht wieder zu Wort gemeldet, da liegt ein Troll Geruch in der Luft...


----------



## Denewardtor (25. Juni 2008)

nitro76 schrieb:


> das in IF erklärt alles ...
> 
> 
> Für die HRODE!!!!!!!


lol^^


----------



## Hasenfuß (25. Juni 2008)

Sonsbecker schrieb:


> augen auf beim AH-kauf . mein mitlied tendiert gegen null




Mitleid sieht die Not, nicht die Ursache.


----------



## theduke666 (25. Juni 2008)

Thoryia schrieb:


> Denk ich mittlerweile auch, der TE hat sich seit dem Erstellen nicht wieder zu Wort gemeldet, da liegt ein Troll Geruch in der Luft...


Hat ja geklappt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





> Mitleid sieht die Not, nicht die Ursache.


Schöner Spruch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Escalion (25. Juni 2008)

Hallo!

*Meine Erfahrung: *

Ich habe das schon zwei mal bei meiner Freundin erlebt und ihr ist das Geld (nicht so unfassbar viel, aber für sie viel) zurückgegeben worden bis auf die Unkosten.
Sehr anständig.

Ich selber habe sogar schon zwei mal billig ersteigerte Gegenstände zurückgegeben wegen Irrtum des Verkäufers (der mich das eine Mal trotzdem übelst beschimpft hat weil ich überhaupt gekauft hatte...).

Es kann also auch gut ausgehen.

*Zum Vertragsrecht:*

Schaut euch mal BGB §119 "Anfechtbarkeit wegen Irrtums" und BGB  §138 "Sittenwidriges Rechtsgeschäft; Wucher" an.
(http://dejure.org/gesetze/BGB/119.html und http://dejure.org/gesetze/BGB/138.html)
Die passen beide exakt auf diesen Fall.

Es liegt eindeutig ein Irrtum bei Abgabe der Willenserklärung des Käufers vor.
Dieses Geschäft verstösst gegen recht eindeutig die guten Sitten und geht wohl auch als Wucher durch.

Mit dieser Argumentation ist es somit nichtig, die Heiltränke sind zurück zugeben, ebenso das Geld. 
Über Schadensersatz für entstandene Kosten auf Verkäuferseite (Einstellgebühr von ein paar Silber) kann man reden...

Ob ein GM deshalb handelt ... einen Versuch ist es Wert.

*Auszüge aus dem BGB:*

§ 119
Anfechtbarkeit wegen Irrtums

(1) Wer bei der Abgabe einer Willenserklärung über deren Inhalt im Irrtum war oder eine Erklärung dieses Inhalts überhaupt nicht abgeben wollte, kann die Erklärung anfechten, wenn anzunehmen ist, dass er sie bei Kenntnis der Sachlage und bei verständiger Würdigung des Falles nicht abgegeben haben würde. 
...


§ 138
Sittenwidriges Rechtsgeschäft; Wucher

(1) Ein Rechtsgeschäft, das gegen die guten Sitten verstößt, ist nichtig.

(2) Nichtig ist insbesondere ein Rechtsgeschäft, durch das jemand unter Ausbeutung der Zwangslage, der Unerfahrenheit, des Mangels an Urteilsvermögen oder der erheblichen Willensschwäche eines anderen sich oder einem Dritten für eine Leistung Vermögensvorteile versprechen oder gewähren lässt, die in einem auffälligen Missverhältnis zu der Leistung stehen.  

Gruß
Escalion


----------



## CRUSH111 (25. Juni 2008)

ICh glaub auch das das nen Fake ist....Normalerweise passiert sows nämlich nicht.
Und wenns wirklich pasiert ist :freu dich du hast die teuersten Tränke in der Geschichte von WOW ind deinem Besitz


----------



## Orrosh (25. Juni 2008)

zuter29 schrieb:


> sollte wer sich auf rl beziehen ist das mit den 9000 gold betrug und der vertrag ist nichtig man kann nicht jeden betrag für jede ware verlangen zumindest wiegesagt nicht im rl.darum würde ich schon den gm anschreiben.fakt ist einfach es wäre legal wenn du dafür 25 gold bezahlt hättest aber wenn der betrag über dem doppelten seinens tatsächlichen wertes liegt ist der kauf ungültig!



blödsinn, kein Betrug, weil keine Täschung .. nichtig ist der Vertrag auch nicht per se, allenfalls wegen Wuchers, aber damit wäre ich vorsichtig, evtl Spaßgeschäft oder vielleicht auch einfach ein Irrtum in der invitatio des Einstellers .. aber auf jeden Fall anfechtbar. 

@Escalion

da fehlt noch die Norm zur Rechtswirkung der Anfechtung .. wenn schon, denn schon .. *lol*


----------



## Renzah (25. Juni 2008)

wie gesagt...dein pech das du nicht genau die preise liest 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Faulmaul (25. Juni 2008)

Kawock schrieb:


> Einer aus meiner Gilde ist das auch mal passiert, da hat er Ihn verfogt, er hat Ihm dreitage lang die Mobs vor der Nase geklaut im Rotkammgebirge, irgendwann hat er Ihm das Geld gegeben....
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



das ist die beste Möglichkeit die ich kenne um sich (zu recht) n Ticket von dem anderen einzufangen; wer beim kaufen net auf den Preis schaut ist selber schuld;


----------



## Talismaniac (25. Juni 2008)

ich kann dazu nur sagen.. http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=17zNW-wz35E&...feature=related


----------



## Ohrensammler (25. Juni 2008)

Escalion schrieb:


> [...]
> 
> *Zum Vertragsrecht:*
> 
> ...




hehe netter Versuch, nur das es hier gar kein Rechtsgeschäft im Sinne des BGB abgeschlossen wurde.
Daher wird sich der GM einen feuchten Schmutz um das BGB scheren.
Aber vllt gibt ihm ja die interne Politik, mit der Blizzard solche Fälle behandelt den Spielraum, das Geld zurückzugeben.
Wie gesagt, nur vielleicht. Aber ein Versuch isses allemal wert.


----------



## Urengroll (25. Juni 2008)

Richtig. Kein Rechtgeschäft, weil was dir nicht gehört, kannst du ja gar nicht verkaufen.......................^^


----------



## Trullinchen (25. Juni 2008)

@Ohrensammler

Vorsätzliche arglistige Täuschung trifft dann aber auch noch zu.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## noobhammer (25. Juni 2008)

einfach GM anschreiben ..dazu angeben ZEIT , DATUM, WO was für ein AH, natürlich den namen des verkäufers...dann abwarten und viel glück ^^


----------



## noobhammer (25. Juni 2008)

P.S. an die letzten paar zitatte...HALLOOOO!!! DAS IST NUR EIN SPIEL..no real life...


----------



## moorhuhnxx (25. Juni 2008)

also im RL gibts gesetzte gegen sowas ....bei WoW wohl eher net... aber trotzdem denke ich das du ein ticket eröffnen solltest da 2heiltränke definitiv nicht mal anährend einen Preis von 9000g berechtigen.....


----------



## moorhuhnxx (25. Juni 2008)

an alle die hier wie wild rumflamen... 9k gold für 2heiltränke ist unsportlich...genauso hat man sich (früher und heute) drüber aufgeregt wenn jemand anderes in world boss kämpfe ingreift....


----------



## Campionedelmondo (25. Juni 2008)

...argh *schmerz*
deswegen hab ich nen Bankchar...


----------



## Gocu (25. Juni 2008)

Melonix schrieb:


> Hi leute frage an euch habe gestern im ah in if einen gegenstand Gekauft. Und zwar waren es 2 Heiltränke so habe aber nur die 9 gold im auge gehabt was die hätten kosten sollen aber es waren 9000 gold  habe nicht drauf geachtet weil 2 heiltränke bitte euch so habe den spieler angeschrieben aber komt nix zurück kan man da was machen....
> 
> 
> 
> Ps...ich war sehr dummmm Heullllll.....



da kannst du Leider nichts machen tut mir leid für dich


----------



## HansiHansenHans (25. Juni 2008)

LOl wieso kaufst du auch 2 heiltränke für 9 g Oo

ein 5er stack kost doch nur 10-15 g OO

selbst farmen und machen lassen evtl nächstmal

alchifreunde besorgen


----------



## Ryccu (25. Juni 2008)

ja du hast leider pech gehabt aber wenn du die 2 heiltränke und die zeit und vllt. einen screenshot hast dann sollte das gehen glaub ich baer ned weiL hättest du ja ned wissen können das du dich vertippst aber der typ der die 9k hat ist ein assoziales schwein was gaming angeht


----------



## BlizzLord (25. Juni 2008)

Sry aber du bist doch selbst schuld und GM´s machen da nichts 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



haste dir selbst zuzuschreiben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


(jai ch bin fies aber nja^^)

Ps: Deutschland vor!!!!!!!!!!!!!! xD


----------



## Tja (25. Juni 2008)

Das ist natürlich blöd, aber machen kannst Du da überhaupt nichts. Es ist ein legaler Kauf.

Der Spieler wollte 9k für 2 Heiltränke, Du hast sie bezahlt - damit ist das Ganze erledigt. Ich habe auch schon mal für Mist VIEL mehr als nötig bezahlt, aus Fehlern wird man klug.

Der GM kann und darf da gar nichts machen, da es wie gesagt ein legaler Kauft ist. Ich würde das Geld auch nicht zurückgeben. 

zum Preis:
Das spielt KEINE Rolle, ob das berechtigt ist oder nicht. Der Verkäufer hat für die beiden Dinger 9k angesetzt, der Themenstarter bezahlt, so einfach ist das.

Natürlich ist es für den Themenstarter blöd, aber manchen kann er da nichts. Ich muss ehrlich sagen, wenn da ein GM blöd wird, würde ich den GM bei Blizzard melden, weil es ein ganz normaler Handel war.


----------



## Crash_hunter (25. Juni 2008)

pff goil muss ich auch mal gleich machen^^ jetzt weiß ich auch wo die ganzen riesen gebote herkommen


----------



## dawii (25. Juni 2008)

ein zeichen das du mit wow aufhören solltest


----------



## boblong (25. Juni 2008)

Manche Leute kann ich nicht verstehen. ich finde es auch nicht gut das jemand auf diese Weise 9000g verdient, aber wir reden hier von einem virtuellen Gegenstand. Is doch sch***egal. Erzähl mal einem der keine MMO´s spielt du hast gerade Spielgeld verloren. Der lacht dich aus und von dem gibts kein Mitleid. Wenn du das Geld verloren hättest was du in der Zeit verdient hättest während du mit WOW beschäftigt warst, dann hätttest du mir Leid getan.


----------



## -1ce- (25. Juni 2008)

Ich versteh nicht wie man 9 Gold mit 9000Gold verwechseln kann? oO


----------



## Seryma (25. Juni 2008)

wenn der verkäufer schlau ist, hat er das gold an einen anderen char auf einem anderen account geschickt...

so long, seryma


----------

